# ATHENS | Public Transport



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*ATTIKO METRO (ATHENS METRO)*

*ATTIKO METRO*
_Athens Metro_









*List of the Stations:*

*List of stations in Line 2 (the red line)*

Aghios Antonios - The current north end of the line. 
Sepolia 
Attiki near the train station 
Larisa, near the train station 
Metaxourgio NE of Omonia Square 
Omonia - featuring Omonia Square, it connects also with the ISAP Metro Line 1. 
Panepistimio - featuring the University of Athens 
Syntagma - next to the Constitution Square, it also connects the Blue line`. 
Akropoli (Acropolis) - featuring the ruins of the Acropolis, with the original statutes posted at the station, along with the Omonoia. 
Syngrou-Fix near Andreas Syngrou Avenue 
Neos Kosmos in Neos Kosmos 
Aghios Ioannis next to Vouliagmenis Avenue 
Daphni in the heart of Daphni 
Aghios Dimitrios/Alexandros Panagoulis - near Aghios Dimitrios, Helioupoli and Vouliagmenis Avenue 

*List of stations in Line 3 (the blue line)*
Eleftherios Venizelos Airport 
Doukissis Plakentias 
Halandri 
Ethniki Amyna 
Katehaki - next to Katehaki Avenue. 
Panormou 
Ambelokipi - near Ambelokipi. 
Megaro Moussikis 
Evangelismos 
Syntagma -- next to Syntagma Square, also connects to the Red line. 
Monastiraki -- also connecting to Line 1. 

*Future Stations:*

*Attiko Metro Line 2 (Red Line)*

Line: Anthoupoli - Elliniko

Anthoupoli (New) 
Peristeri (New) 
Aghios Antonios 
Sepolia 
Attiki 
Larissa Station 
Metaxourghio 
Omonoia 
Panepistimio 
Syntagma 
Akropoli 
Sygrou-Fix 
Neos Kosmos 
Aghios Ioannis 
Daphni 
Aghios Dimitrios/Alexandros Panagoulis 
Ilioupoli (New) 
Alimos (New) 
Argyroupoli (New) 
Elliniko, near the old Hellinikon International Airport - East Terminal (New) 

*Line: Panepistimio - Alsos Veikou (New Line)*

Panepistimio 
Exarchia (New) 
Alexandras (New) 
Dikastiria (New) 
Kypseli (New) 
Galatsi (New) 
Alsos Veikou (New) 

*Attiko Metro Line 3 (Blue Line)*

*Line: Zea - Doukissis Plakentias - Airport*

Zea (New) 
Dimotiko Theatro (New) 
Piraeus 
Tampouria (New) 
Nikaia (New) 
Korydallos (New) 
Aghia Varvara (New) 
Haidari (New) 
Egaleo (New) 
Eleonas (New) 
Votanikos (New) 
Monastiraki 
Syntagma 
Evangelismos 
Megaro Moussikis 
Ambelokipi 
Panormou 
Katehaki 
Ethniki Amyna 
Holargos (New) 
Nomismatokopio (New) 
Aghia Paraskevi (New) 
Halandri 
Doukissis Plakentias 
Airport 

*Line: Panormou - Maroussi (New Line)*

Panormou 
Pharos (New) 
Filothei (New) 
Sidera (New) 
OAKA (New) 
Paradeisos (New) 
Maroussi 

*Pictures of Several stations*




































































































*Subway Entrance*













































*The Trains:*









*Interior:*

















Katehaki station seen here infront of Santiago Calatravas Designed Bridge









The Athens Metro preety much doubles as a museum. During construction, thousands of ancient artifacts were found whilst digging the tunnels. They are now on display in the stations:










*THANKS TO GM FOR MANY OF THE PICS*


----------



## Haber (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow, that's an amazing metro!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

personally, i think its one of the best looking.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Athina metro mou aressi para polì!!
Euxaristw.
:wink2:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

hello! wrea ta milas ta ellinika!
Mou aresi ke mena para poli to metro tis athinas. 

i notice your signiture features greek characters


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice, modern look.


----------



## EdZed (Mar 29, 2005)

I love Athens subway it looks so clean and the artwork inside of the stations is magnificent.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> hello! wrea ta milas ta ellinika!
> Mou aresi ke mena para poli to metro tis athinas.
> 
> i notice your signiture features greek characters


Mono ligo...
Pou einai?
I like Athens & Greece very much. I have got very good Greek friends!

The new Athens metro is wonderful!
:wink2:
Endaxi!


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

some stations are pretty gorgeous. how much did the lines cost?


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

Beautiful metro!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

The Project has costed to date over 2.1 Billion Euros! 
And the size of the line is going to almost double by 2012


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Construction Pictures: Cut and Cover Method.
basically, the Roadways and all is cut, the tunel and actual structure is built and then it is recovered. 










Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) Cost the construction an estimated 32 million Euros. 










A Tunnel:


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

Beatiful


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!
Athens is a beautiful subway!

:cheers1:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone!
> Athens is a beautiful subway!
> 
> :cheers1:


Parakalw polì!!
:wink2:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Current Length of Metro: 52km


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Current Length of Metro: 52km


The new airport line is 35 km. Isn't it?
:?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*52 Km underground


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

52km underground +25km above ground??
:?
Airport line, I meant...
:?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I meant, theres 52km of Underground Rail, a further 50 or so km above ground. Around 35km to airport


----------



## george_ts (Jul 15, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> Athens Metro is not so big (only 35km. I think), but is great!! :yes:
> :happy:


`

actualy you are misstaken my friend the 35km that you are mentioned was on the first phase but you see for the second phase it was extended to 52km underground (up to dukissas and plakentiass) and then from there uperground to the airport (I thing its something like 30KM) and you see a lot of sources dont calculate the first existend line (ISAP) which is wrong and with that line you have above 90km... (on the map it is the green line) 
and as you can see already on the MAP they are working already for the 3rd phase of extensions 

here the newest map its from the official site of Attiko Metro


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> Athens Metro is not so big (only 35km. I think), but is great!! :yes:
> :happy:


lol a page back you were telling me that it was bigger than 52km. 

52km Underground, a further 36km for the airport line plus the other stuff.
im sure that its 101km currently, or maybe soon :?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*Athens Light Rail*

*ATHENS LIGHT RAIL*










Athens has recently undergone a MAJOR facelift, one that has probarbly not been seen elsewere in Europe in the past 10 years. Most of this has come as a result of the olympic games. 

One of the things implimented was the brand new light rail system in athens. The trams are among the most modern in the world. I personally love there modern futuristic appearance as well as the colour scheme. 

*Facts and Figures:*
- Two Light rail lines
- 23.5km of Light rail tracks cover the city.
- 35 Tram cars
- Cost: EUR 125 million 
- 4 new tramways proposed giving 
the network 4.9km of tramways​
*Here are some photographs of the Trams:*


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

nice...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

that is a really very beautiful tram, i like the shape and the colors. are there any extention plans for Athens tram?? Does anyone know????


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I believe there is but im not sure. I think there very beautiful Trams too. Ill try find some more info for you


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

:O !!! that is really very cute!!! 
can somebody post the originall Athens metro map


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Falubaz said:


> :O !!! that is really very cute!!!
> can somebody post the originall Athens metro map


No problem my friend!

The map below shows the complete Athens Metro Lines. The original line, as you have requested is the one in green. Hope this helps!










Metro Line 1 = *Green*

Metro Line 2 = *Red*

Metro Line 3 = *Blue*

Suburban Railway = *Dotted gray line*


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

can you post here the restored and displaying on a track the old historic tram of Athens?


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

One of the best metros worldwide!
Safe,modern,shiny,clean,every station is a museum (especially the Acropolis station).It's also quite cheap.
I remember one station (don't remember its name) was constructed in a way that daylight reached the platforms  
Any more photos???


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

What an exquisite Metro! Every station is like a museum and with its own theme + that they're all so shining clean and kind of retro-old Greece, smashing!!!

Although I didn't like that very much the wagons the system in itself gets 10/10! oh yes!!! :yes: A true pearl!


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

*Athens Metro study (with pictures)*

Hi there! How about, a little visit to the Athens everexpanding Metro system.

Line 1: Piraeus-Kifissia
Line 2: Aghios Antonios-Aghios Dimitrios
Line 3: Monastiraki-Eleftherios Venizelos International Airport
Line 4 (Proastiakos): Larissa Station-Eleftherios Venizelos International Airport

Total current network extension of the four lines 91 kms. The network is managed by 3 companies namely, ISAP (Line 1), Attiko Metro (Lines 2 and 3), OSE/Proastiakos (Line 4). 

7 transfer stations: SYNTAGMA (lines 2,3), OMONOIA (lines 1,2), ATTIKI (lines 1,2), MONASTIRAKI (lines 1,2), NERATZIOTISSA (lines 1,4), DOUKISSIS PLAKENTIAS (lines 3,4).

OVERVIEW:

At the end of World War II, as the case was in the majority of European countries, the public transportation system of Athens was in ruins. A worn out tramway system in need of rehabilitation or replacement served the center of Athens. A single Metro line extended from the port of Piraeus north through Omonia Square -- the heart of the central business district of Athens -- to Attiki Square. Bus lines and taxi services that operated before the war were almost non-existent, most of their vehicles having been confiscated by the occupying forces or destroyed. Harking back to ancient times, walking had once again become the most common way to move in Athens. 

The Greek Government, in order to address this situation, invited individuals who would possibly express interest in investing in acquiring buses and, on their own or along with partners, in providing public transportation services on lines of their choice. The owner of a bus, who was also driving the bus, was responsible for its operation and maintenance on a daily basis. Entrepreneurs responded and, in early postwar days, the investment in a bus was very profitable. 

As people flocked to Athens looking for better employment opportunities than those existing in the provinces, the demand for public transportation services started to increase sharply. As a result, the bus owners started quarreling, since they all wanted their buses to run on one of the most lucrative high demand corridors.

The problems associated with unrestricted private enterprise led to the establishment of ''KTEL'', a body engaged in the administration and the co-ordination of bus services.This acronym stands for ''Common Treasury for Buses''in Greek. The KTEL system, though a little cumbersome, worked well and provided sufficient bus services in the 1950s and 1960s. 

Other significant changes in the urban transit network occurred during this period. Electric trolley buses were introduced in 1949. By 1961, all local tramway lines in Athens had been replaced by electric or diesel buses.

The suburban tramway connecting Piraeus with Perama continued to operate until 1977 when they were replaced by diesel buses.

In the meantime, an attempt was made to develop a Metro System in the Wider Attica District. The existing line connecting Piraeus to Athens the city center had its origins in Greece's first steam railway, which was commissioned in 1869. This line extended from Thissio through Monastiraki to Omonia in 1894, was supplied with power and in 1904 was converted into one of the first metropolitan railways in Europe. In 1926, the line was extended from Omonia through Victoria to Attiki Square. Three decades later, the Metro extended via the right-of-way of an abandoned one-meter gauge steam railway, reaching Nea Ionia in 1956 and its current northern terminal in Kifissia in 1957.

The increased number of private cars and taxis acted as a check on the use of public transport. The annual ridesrhip dropped from 973 million passengers in 1965 to 510 million passengers in 1983. The after-cast loss of revenue, coupled with the galloping operating costs, made public transport unprofitable.

The Government, recognizing the contribution of public transportation modes to public welfare, started to supplement the revenues collected by the operators with subsidies, thus, offsetting their losses. Concerned about the poor quality of services provided by the public transportation system, the Government attempted to restructure it. In the 1970s, following systematic studies and extensive debates, the following major changes were made in the restructuring of public transportation modes: 

The privately-owned Electric Transport Company, responsible for the operation of trolleybus lines in Athens, was dissolved in 1971 and replaced by ILPAP State Company.

The privately-owned Hellenic Electric Railway Company, operator of the Metro line and the Piraeus - Perama Tramway line, was dissolved in 1976 and replaced by ISAP State Company.

Until 1985, ISAP was responsible for the Athens Metro Project and by that time the Preliminary Design, which served as a basis for Line 2 & 3 Metro Project, had been completed, and the diesel bus lines which operated under the Common Treasury for Buses were taken over by EAS (EAS stands for the State Urban Transport Company) in 1978. 

Recognizing the need for systematic planning, scheduling, as well as for setting a financial policy for the urban transportation modes, in 1978 the Government established the Urban Transport Organization as an independent state company aiming at coordinating and supporting the three aforementioned transport companies. ATTIKO METRO commenced the preparation of the Metro Development Study, a complete transport design for transport systems in Attica District in early 1995, in order to ensure the best possible co-operation with the other transport systems operating in Attica today or in the future. 

In the postwar years, the lowest ridership rate, i.e. 510 million passengers, was recorded in 1983. Ever since, this rate has been increasing at a steady pace. In 1989, the ridership amounted to 644 million, i.e. there was a 26,3% increase in six years.

The future of urban transport in Athens looks brighter during the post World War II period. The operation of the two initial sections of two Metro Lines, 17 km long, has modified the complexion of the urban transport system, thus, improving the quality of services provided by the transportation modes. The construction of the four new extensions currently under way will add 14 km of Metro line, consisting of four extensions in lines2 and 3. The extension program towards Maroussi, Galatsi and Piraeus will further enhance the urban transportation system and, as a result, the Wider Attica District will enjoy a 5 lines Metro system, of quite more than 120 km long, whose lines will extend from the center of Athens to 8 different directions. 

Besides, a large number of new ecological and diesel buses, operate in order to cover the needs of public transport, while it is scheduled to restructure the existing public transport fleet. In addition, the tramway system with 2 lines is a reality using modern state-of-the-art vehicles. 

Transportation system in Athens has transformed into one of the most modern and reliable mode in Europe. The two-line tramway system is 26,1km long. The two tramway lines, which converge at Poseidonos Avenue where Paleo Faliro is located, ensure connection between the city centre and the coastal zone up to Elliniko (Line 1) and between Neo Faliro and Glyfada (Line 2). 

The Proastiakos (4th line) system ensures access to ELEFTHERIOS VENIZELOS International Airport in 30 minutes from the city center, while it can cover the transportation needs of up to 1440 passengers at peak hours.

The above is to the benefit of the community, since there's a significant mitigation of air pollution in Athens, not to mention noise mitigation. As a result, Athens becomes a human city for both residents and visitors. 

The Athens Metro construction is divided into different project times

BASE PROJECT (COMPLETED)

(ETHNIKI AMYNA-MONASTIRAKI & SEPOLIA-DAFNI) commenced in November 1991. The original plan was to construct a network approximately 18 km with 20 stations in 2 Lines. However, one Station (KERAMIKOS) and approximately 0.7km of adjacent tunnels were deleted from the scope of the Project in 1997, thus, reducing the Project scope to 17.3 km of network with 19 stations. The first 13 km of tunnel including 14 stations (one double at SYNTAGMA), i.e. SYNTAGMA - ETHNIKI AMYNA Line 3 Section and SEPOLIA – SYNTAGMA Line 2 Section were commissioned in January 2000, while 5 additional km with 5 stations at SYNTAGMA-DAFNI tunnel section were commissioned in November 2000. The two aforementioned sections were completed within the framework of CSF A' and B'.

The 1,4 km SYNTAGMA-MONASTIRAKI tunnel section, which was the last remaining section of the Base Project including one station (MONASTIRAKI), was commissioned in April 2003.

With regard to the Base Project, the Metro has financed the execution of archaeological excavations extending over 69,000 square meters – the largest ever archaeological excavation project in Athens. The areas, where archaeological finds were revealed, are closely controlled and monitored, for the protection and conservation of the finds.Specialized Archaeologists of the Ministry of Culture perform excavation works in this area, recorded, presented in detail and stored all finds. In order to minimize the possibility of encountering antiquities, the Metro tunnels were constructed at a depth of 20 meters, a level which is much lower than the one where antiquities are usually encountered. Extensive archaeological investigations were carried out, while some of them remain under way as far as the extensions' project is concerned, while significant finds have been revealed at the extension to EGALEO. 

Where possible and based on the recommendations of the archaeologists, the archaeological finds are displayed in relation to the Metro project (exhibition at SYNTAGMA and DAFNI Stations, exposure at Syntagma Square).

FIRST GENERATION PROJECT (UNDERWAY WITH SOME STATIONS ALREADY COMMISIONED)

The First Generation of the Metro Extensions is divided into the Extensions which have already been commissioned and the Extensions which are under construction.

Line 3 Extension to Airport 

Upon commissioning of HALANDRI and DOUKISSIS PLAKENTIAS Stations (late July 2004), there is direct link between the Airport and the city center (Syntagma) in 37 minutes or between the Airport and the Piraeus Port -via a transfer to the Line 1 at Monastiraki Station- covered within approximately 60 minutes.

This extension comprises three new Stations (HALANDRI, DOUKISSIS PLAKENTIAS, AIRPORT), 5,6km of underground line and 20,7km of surface line (of line 4 or Proastiakos).

HALANDRI and DOYKISSIS PLAKENTIAS Station are located below Doukissis Plakentias Station; the former at the intersection with Grevenon Street, the latter at the intersection with Attiki Odos.

Moreover, CALATRAVA pedestrian bridge near KATEHAKI Station as well as a new surface car park area with total capacity of 250 parking spaces (located beside the pedestrian bridge) have been also commissioned in July 2004. 

The construction of CALATRAVA pedestrian bridge enabled connection of both sides of Messogion Ave in order to facilitate access from the western side of the avenue to KATEHAKI STATION which is located on the eastern side. At a later stage, in 2007, HOLARGOS and NOMISMATOKOPIO Stations will be added to the Metro network. As to AGHIA PARASKEVI Station, during the execution of tunnel boring works to Doukissis Plakentias,it will be required to interrupt the Metro line operation at Nomismatokopio-Halandri tunnel section for an approximate three-month period.
This extension serves 55, 000 pasengers on a daily basis.

Line 4 (Proastiakos) 

The line 4 was comissioned in July 2004 and has a coverage of 38.950 kms LARISSA STATION-AIRPOR. This line shares 20,7 kms of the rails with line 3 from Dukissis Plakentias to the Airport station. The trip from Larissa Station to the airport is covered in 38 minutes with state-of-the-art climatized high speed trains.

Line 2 Southbound Extension to HELLINIKO

The First Phase of the said Extension was completed upon commissioning of DAFNI - AGHIOS DIMITRIOS/ALEXANDROS PANAGOULIS tunnel section (June 2004). AGHIOS DIMITRIOS/ALEXANROS PANAGOULIS Station located at the intersection of Vouliagmenis Avenue with Vassilissis Olgas Str. has four entrances/exits.

At the surface level, bus transfer facilities have been constructed in order to facilitate the passengers' daily trips from the southern suburbs of Athens. 

Tendering procedure for the construction of the remaining four stations of the Extension (AGHIOS DIMITRIOS/ALEXANDROS PANAGOULIS -HELLINIKO), 5,5 km long. The contract related to the extension to HELLINIKO was signed in early March 2006. This new extension will add 5,5 km to the network and four new stations (ILIOUPOLI, ALIMOS,ARGYROUPOLI and HELLINIKO).

The project was decided to be finally constructed below surface given that, following a thorough examination of the construction method, it turned out that with a slight difference in the cost estimate of the project and only a 6-month delay, the total of the extension could be constructed below surface, thus withdrawing from the solution related to the construction of an elevated bridge along Vouliagmenis Avenue, which would create significant sound and visual disturbance in the surrounding area. 

The construction of the Project will commence in May 2006, while the total of the extension is expected to be delivered late 2009. The extension is to serve the needs of at least 80,000 passengers on a daily basis.
The Contractor of the Project is the Consortium AKTOR ATE - SIEMENS AG - VINCI CONSTRUCTIONS GRANDS PROJETS.

Westbound Line 3 Extension:

Line 3 extension from Monastiraki to Haidari is 5,8km long, includes 4 stations (VOTANIKOS, ELEONAS, EGALEO & HAIDARI) and 7 ventilation shafts. The Line follows the axis of Iera Odos and prior to the commencement of construction works, it was deemed necessary to carry out long-lasting and laborious archaeological excavation at 17 worksites (Stations, entrances/exits of the stations, ventilation shafts, access shafts for the construction of the tunnel of the extension).

Recently (in October 2005) the boring of the tunnel along the entire length of the extension was completed and the permanent lining of the tunnels is at an advanced stage (completed by 75%). COncurrently, civil works proceed at a rapid pace at all the construction faces in order to serve areas with heavy traffic load (Egaleo, Iera Odos, Thivon) and significant environmental pollution.

With this project, budgeted at 200 million euros, Line 3 of the Athens Metro is further extended in the western suburbs, thus reaching the areas of Haidari and Aghia Varvara.

Following the unsealing of the Financial Offers and based on the outcome of the Tender, ALPIN-TERNA-PANTECHNIKI-POWELL is the Contractor of the Project.

On February 20th 2006, the contract of the project was signed and construction works will soon commence for the extension of the network by approximately 1.5 km of Line and for the addition of an extra Station (HAIDARI). This contracting work also includes the construction of a Depot in the area of Eleonas which is expected to be commissioned in 2007, while the Line to HAIDARI in 2008. This extension is anticipated to serve on a daily basis more than 30,000 passengers.

Westbound extension of line 2:

Line 2 extension from AGHIOS ANTONIOS Station to ANTHOUPOLI is 1.5 km long and includes two modern Stations: PERISTERI and ANTHOUPOLI. In this way, the area of Peristeri will be served by three Metro Stations.
The Contractor of the Project is expected to be announced in May 2006 and immediately afterwards construction works for both new Stations at Peristeri will commence.

It is pointed out that based on the recent outcome of the geotechnical investigations in the area of ANTHOUPOLI Station, opposite Aghios Ierotheos football field, the soil is completely inappropriate for the construction of an underground tunnel, approximately 350 meters long, which is necessary as a termination past every terminal station. This means that the construction of the Station put at great risk the project itself and the adjacent residencies, while it would not allow further extension of the Line towards Kipoupoli, Petroupoli and Ilion.

For all the reasons mentioned above, ATTIKO METRO S.A. decided to finally relocate ANTHOUPOLI Station by approximately 300 southwards. In particular, based on the new scheduling, the aforementioned Station is located underneath Anapafseos Street at the section between Dodekanissou and Thivon streets.

It is pointed out that this compulsory relocation of the Station was carried out following the examination of all the alternative technical solutions in conjuction with the geotechnical data of the area, in order to maintain the Station at its initial location. In any case, ANTHOUPOLI Station, the third station located in the area of Peristeri, at its new location is also expected to serve in the best possible way the daily trips of the residents as well as of the visitors in the wider area of Anthoupoli, of Peristeri Park, of the Municipal Exhibition Centre etc. The ridership of this extension is estimated to rise to 50,000 persons on a daily basis.

Line 3 stations addition:

Based on the scheduling of the Ministry of PEHODE as to the Metro development, the procurement process related to the commencement of necessary for the completion of HALANDRI and DOUKISSIS PLAKENTIAS Stations, as well as the construction of AGHIA PARASKEVI Station commenced in January 2005. The estimated budget rises to 80 million euros. The aim is to have the first two stations delivered within 2007, while AGHIA PARASKEVI Station is expected to be delivered within 2008.

Due to the fact that the shell of AGHIA PARASKEVI Station was not constructed during the boring of the tunnel to Doukissis Plakentias, the Metro line operation will be interrupted at Nomismatokopio - Halandri tunnel section for an approximate three-month period of time. Passengers shall travel to/from the city center to Halandri and ELEFTHERIOS VENIZELOS Airport by bus during the aforementioned time period.

The completion of the three Metro Stations coincides with the completion of the Line towards EGALEO and HAIDARI. Therefore, Metro Line 3 will be named HAIDARI - DOUKISSIS PLAKENTIAS, thus serving 17 stations and 20,1km of underground tunnel..

Line 3 Haidari-Evagelistria extension:

Upon completion of Phase 1 of Line 3 extension from Monastiraki to Haidari, 
Metro Line 3 extension will start from HAIDARI Station and will end at EVANGELISTRIA Station. It will include seven new stations and will be 8.1 km long as a total. It will serve the western suburbs of Attica Basin (Aghia Varvara, Nikaia, Korydallos), as well as those of Piraeus, where there will be 4 modern Stations (TAMBOURIA, PIRAEUS, MUNICIPAL THEATRE and EVANGELISTRIA).

Line 3 extension from HAIDARI to PIRAEUS and EVANGELISTRIA is expected to serve more than 160,000 passengers on a daily basis, thus performing their trips safely and comfortably.

Upon implementation of this extension, Line 3 shall be 49 km long (28,3 km out of which will be underground) connecting EVANGELISTRIA to ELEFTHERIOS VENIZELOS Airport, via the Athens centre in less than 50 minutes.

PLANNED EXTENSION UPON FIRST GENERATION PROJECT COMPLETED

New Line 5 from Alsos Veikou to Maroussi

According to the Metro Development Study (1996 - 2000), the approved Athens Metro Development Plan provides for the construction of two new Extensions, which are, in essence, branches of the existing Lines, such as Line 2 branch (Panepistimio-Exarhia-Alexandras-Dikastiria-Kypseli-Galatsi-Alsos Veikou) and Line 3 branch (Panormou-Faros-Sidera-OAKA-Paradissos-Maroussi).

Following some recent investigations, it appeared that due to technical reasons the said extensions could not be branches of the existing Lines, since this scenario presents important construction and operational deficiencies (interruption of line operation, complex construction, high cost, frequency of trips, etc.). 

In this framework, ATTIKO METRO S.A. examined the option to proceed with the interconnection of the said extensions and their development as a new autonomous U-shaped Line 5, which shall include the two aforementioned branches (towards Galatsi and Maroussi) and a central section connecting 8 new Metro stations: Panepistimio, Evangelismos, Pangrati/Kaissariani, Ano Ilissia, Zografou, Goudi, Katehaki, intersecting the extisting Line 2 (at Panepistimio) and Line 3 (at Evangelismos & Katehaki).

This new Metro Line 5 (Alsos Veikou - Panepistimio - Katehaki - Maroussi) is 19,6 km long, with 20 stations and its cost estimate rises to approximately 2.1 billion euros, while it is anticipated not only to alter dramatically the transportation map of Athens, but also upgrade life in Attica Basin. 

The construction of the new Line 5 presents significant advantages, such as:

-Transportation service of many new densely populated areas of the city (Galatsi, Kypseli, Pangrati, Kaissariani, Zografou, areas adjacent to Kifissias Avenue, etc). It is estimated that the new Line will serve more than 400,000 passengers on a daily basis.
-Service of many important facilities, such as Hospitals, University Foundations and Courts.
-By increasing the Metro branches the number of transfer stations will be higher, thus, facilitating transfers among the Metro Lines.
-'Decongestion' of the existing Metro stations where there is a constantly increasing number of passengers (Syntagma, etc.).

YPEHODE has approved the relevant resources for the funding of the new Metro Line 5 design. The branches towards Galatsi and Maroussi are already in the phase of design, while the design of the new connection branch is in the phase of procurement.

Based on the recent design of ATTIKO METRO S.A., the development and the operation of Line 5 can be effected by implementing a special funding scheme which concerns the securitization of future toll revenue of Attiki Odos for a certain period of time following its concession to the Greek Government. In this way, the construction of the new Metro Line 4 shall burden neither the state budget nor the funds of the 4th CSF.

The aforesaid issue is a critical one with many parameters which is under consideration and I intend to bring it for discussion within the framework of the government.

Finally by the development of the Metro, the Tramway and the Suburban Railway an extensive railway network is created at the Prefecture of Attica, approximately 500km long and the average travel time is reduced by 20%, whereas, the average travel speed will increase by approximately 56%. 

Raising thus the Athens mass transit system among the most modern ones not only of Europe but the world within the next decade, and improving the life of the 5 million Athenians.

THE NETWORK TRAINS




























































































Now let's take a trip in one of the lines, randomly I choosed line "2"

STATIONS

Aghios Antonios














































Sepolia



















Attiki




























Larissa Station



















Metaxourgihion-Plateia Karaiskaki



















Omonoia



















Panepistimio



















Syntagma














































Akropoli




























Fix-Syngrou


















Neos Kosmos










Aghios Ioannis



















Dafni




























Aghios Dimitrios-Alexandros Panagoulis




























Finally a few pictures showing the progress of the extensions:

EXTENSION TO PERISTERI:





































Peristeri Station









EXTENSION TO HELLINIKO










EXTENSION TO EGALEO AND HAIDARI





































Egaleo Station









Egaleo Station









Egaleo Station











Aghios Savas station









Votanikos Station









ADDED STATIONS TO LINE 3:

Holargos









Holargos









Holargos









Nomismatokopio









Nomismatokopio









Nomismatokopio









Aghia Paraskevi










Hope you've enjoyed this Athens metro analysis.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I havnt read it yet because I need to go now but nice pics and Brilliant Metro! kay:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

:yes:
I have been in many metros in Europe and I can tell you that Athens Metro is definetly the most clean and refreshing Metro. 

Its so inspirational, so elegant. It dosnt have the awful smells that many metros bare and its museum is as impressive as the system itself!


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

For an exhaustive study of current Athens metro network as well as extensions underway and other planned ones, visit 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344019 

It's also full of pictures.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

is a very good subway, nice and clean stations and Syntagma is gorgeos!!


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow...some text. Since one picture tells you more than a thousand words, I've taken the liberty of not reading the text (it'd cost me a day), but just to be amazed by the pictures. It's a great system!


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

I actually read the text and found it to be very interesting and well-written. You did a terrific job of tracing the development of Athens public transportation since WWII.

A few questions:

1. I noticed in your photos that the ticket turnstiles at the station entrances don't appear to block the entrance; it looks like you just scan your ticket while walking by. I must be missing something but since the entrance doesn't appear to be blocked, how are people prevented from simply walking into the metro without a ticket?

2. Are those your photos of the line extensions? Do you work for Attiko Metro?

3.Finally, what are these guys staring at?









Thanks again - Kent


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi, no I don't work in Attiko Metro, the under construction pics are official Atiko Metro pics, unfortunately I don't own a digital camera yet but expecting to buy one soon. Anyway I've been down there and took my visits a few years ago (in base project construction times, namely Panepistimio Station work place, now completed years ago).

As for the lack of turnstiles....hehe I guess it's a trust issue...I guess. Anyway there're inspectors wandering around that ask you for the ticket and if you don't have any "valid" one, you'll have to pay a fine.

Anyway if you take on mind that in some metro networks like the one in Paris to mention one, there are not only turnstiles but blocking gates, in order to have access....to paradise... sorry metro service.

As for the guys, they have been hypnotized since there's a wizard going around there that is a real pain in the ass, I hope authorities do something soon....  heheh no, just kidding. Actually what they are staring at is the ancient findings, they found under the excavation process, as you know in Greece every time you dig a hole in cities it's quite possible to find prehistoric/ancient/medieval artifacts.

That's why many stations of Athens where they found these artifacts are now exhibiting them. Many people use to say they are not metro stations with museums inside them but in fact museums with metro stations.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

Many thanks for the GREAT pics of Athens Metro! I'm really excited about this project. It brings Athens inline with the top cities in the world with respect to their public transit. Go Greece!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

super Metro , super service !


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> That's why many stations of Athens where they found these artifacts are now exhibiting them. Many people use to say they are not metro stations with museums inside them but in fact museums with metro stations.


 That's an interesting idea, I think I remember seeing something similar in the Rome metro


----------



## Palal (Sep 6, 2004)

Quente said:


> 1. I noticed in your photos that the ticket turnstiles at the station entrances don't appear to block the entrance; it looks like you just scan your ticket while walking by. I must be missing something but since the entrance doesn't appear to be blocked, how are people prevented from simply walking into the metro without a ticket


They are not turnstiles, they are ticket validators. The system is Proof-of-Payment and the validators are there to simply validate your ticket.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Some lovely pics


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> :yes:
> I have been in many metros in Europe and I can tell you that Athens Metro is definetly the most clean and refreshing Metro.
> 
> Its so inspirational, so elegant. It dosnt have the awful smells that many metros bare and its museum is as impressive as the system itself!


I thought the same, before visiting Russian metros last week...

Moscow and Saint Peterburg metros are bigger, better and cleaner. 
:yes:
But Athens one is close to them!
:wink2:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Any new stations or extensions already finished?
:?
Euxaristw!!
:wink2:


----------



## NMBS1 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Some new pics of Athens' Metro*


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Derryn-Hinch (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice pictures.

I wll be going there on a vacation next month.

First Greece then that magical land of Turkey


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool pics there....gud.

:scouserd:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Very beautiful stations, but trains are not so nice...
:dunno:
I love Athens stations!!
:happy:


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

I love that mythos ad.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

After almost 7 years of operation (the new lines that is) still remains as sparkling as it was on the very first day! kay:


----------



## Derryn-Hinch (Jul 26, 2006)

I like it.

A nice yerros smothered all over the seats would add to the experience.


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Modern, clean and nice system, not forgetting Athens history  Really coool system


----------



## NMBS1 (Feb 5, 2006)

A few more:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks very nice, and not cheaped out! I will be there in a month's time! Can't wait!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

the station looks very cool

the mythos add is great


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Athens metro line 1, pictures never seen before*



Line 1 of Athens metro started operating in 1869 between Piraeus and Thisseion. That part is at-grade, that’s why it does not appear in the list with the oldest subways in the world. The first underground section between Monastiraki and Omonoia opened in 1895. The detailed history of line 1 can be found at http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ath/athens-metro-line1.htm
The state of this line a few years ago was deplorable. Decades of neglect had lead to very ugly and dirty stations, with plain platforms made of concrete and no ornamentation whatsoever. The two and a half underground stations in downtown Athens, i.e. Victoria, Omonoia and Monastiraki (this one is only partially underground) were infested with drug-addicts and homeless people. After the refurbishment works, which were completed just in time for the Olympic games in 2004, the stations in line 1 are among the most beautiful in Europe. Each one has a different design, which means that if you are familiar with the stations you do not have to read the signs in order to know where you are. Escalators were installed where it was necessary and all stations were made accessible to handicapped people, through ramps and elevators. Total cost of the refurbishment: 300 million Euros, an average of 12.5 million Euros per station. What remains to be done is the replacement of the tracks, so that trains can run a bit faster. Now trains take about 50 minutes to cover the 25.6 km long route. To get an idea how the stations looked before the renovation, have a look at http://www.isap.gr/erga_anaplasi.asp
The pictures on the left side show the old situation.

Kifissia
The last station to the North. Kifissia is one of the most beautiful suburbs of Athens as you can see in 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399862







Kat





Maroussi
My favorite station in line 1. It is elevated, 6 meters above ground.













Neratziotissa
This is the newest station which was inaugurated in 2004 as an alternative access to the Olympic Stadium. It also provides a connection to the Suburban Railway. Its importance increased enormously in November 2005 with the opening of “The Mall”, a huge shopping center connected to the station through a footbridge. More about The Mall at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286676







Irini
This station serves the Olympic Complex.











Neo Irakleio
As a part of the refurbishment of the station, an amphitheater was constructed, which hosts open-air performances.

















Nea Ionia
A café operates on the footbridge linking the two sides of the station.













Pefkakia
A peculiarity of this station is that from one side it is at-grade, while from the other side it is elevated, 7 meters above ground.







Perissos









Ano Patissia
This station is elevated, 3 meters above ground. It is the first station from the North within the municipality of Athens.









Aghios Eleftherios









Kato Patissia
Before the refurbishment only half of this station was roofed. Now all of it is covered. Above the roof there is a work of modern art.











Aghios Nikolaos









Attiki
Here there is a connection with line 2, 15 meters lower.









Victoria
Despite the renovation, this station was left in its original style, with light green tiles on the walls. It lies only 5 meters below the road surface.













Omonoia
Omonoia square is synonymous with drug addiction, illegal immigrants and prostitution. During the day the place looks normal, but when shops close the most unpleasant people in Athens metro area make their appearance. 
Level -1 of Omonoia station used to be a shame for the city. Lots of shops, lottery-ticket sellers, beggars playing musical instruments, homeless sleeping in blankets, drug addicts begging for 100 drachmas, loud voices and dirt everywhere. Unfortunately I have no pictures from those infamous times. Things changed dramatically in the early 90s when works for the construction of line 2 started. All shops were shut down and the junkies were kicked out. Finally in January 2000 the new station opened below the old one. This station has 33 escalators, more than any other station in the entire metro system.
Level -1, at a depth of 4 meters, became a sterilized underground passage, with no shops and no loiterers. 



Level -2, line 1 station, at a depth of 7 meters, did not lose its original character, i.e. walls covered with yellow tiles, during the renovation.



Level -3, at a depth of 14 meters, is the connecting passage between lines 1 and 2.
Level -4 is the line 2 station at a depth of 23 meters.

Monastiraki
Here we are at the center of the tourist area. There is a connection with line 3, which lies 27 meters below surface.











Thisseion
This station serves the historic center of Athens and is well known to most tourists. In the evenings the area is teeming with beautiful young people strolling and having coffee. From here you can get to the Acropolis on foot in 10 minutes enjoying the most scenic view in Athens.









Petralona
The last station within the municipality of Athens.









Tavros
This station, inaugurated in 1989, introduced the concept of “Park and ride” in Athens. Formerly it also bore the name of “Eleftherios Venizelos”, but with the opening of the new airport the second name was scrapped to prevent misunderstandings.









Kallithea











Moschato
The reddish colors of the station are due to the fact that there is a carnival in Moschato every year with active participation of the tiny Brazilian community in Athens. That’s why the station had to look playful!







Neo Faliro
This station serves some sports facilities and provides access to the tramway line which runs along the coast. For an excellent photo coverage of the area, have a look at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=193530

Piraeus
This is probably the station most tourists are familiar with. Piraeus port is the gateway to the islands and the fastest way to reach it from Athens is by metro. Recently a footbridge was constructed to facilitate access to the port. Nice pics of this station, as well as of some beautiful stations in lines 2 an 3, can be seen at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219277


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for posting! I like Athens metro, and hope to visit the city one day.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great photos. I really liked the Metro in Athens when I was there in September.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Great Photos! kay:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Excellent pics! 
Really well done.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

its the only metro line in athens that used,its very nice,the surrounding areas of the northern stations with their cafeterias are excellent!!!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

NICE

i like the station that has a sit down cafe in it


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

That's the most complete thread about line 1.
As if you travel from Kifissia to Pireas in a minute!
well done!

btw the Neo Faliro station IMO is the best one,in terms of architecture that is!


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Fantastic! The best spread on the Athens metro I've seen so far.

Well done :cheers:


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

*Amazing Athens metro!!!!!!Trains and stations!*

Some pics from Athens metro and suburban railway:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

One of my favourite metros worlwide!
kay:
Euxaristw polì!!
:wink2:


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Very nice!!! I wish that the Oslo system was so clean!!!... Very nice stations etc, which brings lots of nostalgia and thinking. Kudos <3


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Some more stations:


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

OMG :O
Wonderful Stations


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

somataki said:


> Some pics from Athens metro and suburban railway:


Great photos! Taken by yourself?


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

No, I found them in the net..


----------



## SOLOMON (May 18, 2005)

wonderful pic's...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wonderful.
Though it's easy for such a young system to look good. 

And yes, I DO realize that one line was opened in 1869.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

*Pictures from Athens metro line 1 and state -of-art stations*


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Amazing indeed. Very clean,modern and sometimes artistic.


----------



## Metroland (Apr 27, 2005)

Absolutely wonderful, makes me very very very jealous.


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

Very stylish I like


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Athens is truly a modern and beautiful city !


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

so kitschy!
And this is a bad copy from the Erasmusbridge form Rotterdam in The Netherlands!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Nathanaelll said:


> so kitschy!
> And this is a bad copy from the Erasmusbridge form Rotterdam in The Netherlands!


You are insulting Santiago Calatrava.hno:


----------



## MetroGuardian (Dec 20, 2004)

Is he? Come on, Calatrava is notorious for repeating himself among different cities.

(but still I would argue that the copy is finer than the original, a result of evolution probably!)


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

MetroGardian said:


> Is he? Come on, Calatrava is notorious for repeating himself among different cities.
> 
> (but still I would argue that the copy is finer than the original, a result of evolution probably!)


Erasmus bridge was designed by Ben van Berkel. Calatrava did not necessarily copy him. If you are to design a cable stayed bridge with a single, asymmetrical pylon, it will look more or less like that. Anyway, I am happy we have it in Athens. It is an unusual embellishment in one of the city’s entrances, namely the one you use when you come from the airport.


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

nastyathenian said:


> Erasmus bridge was designed by Ben van Berkel. Calatrava did not necessarily copy him. If you are to design a cable stayed bridge with a single, asymmetrical pylon, it will look more or less like that. Anyway, I am happy we have it in Athens. It is an unusual embellishment in one of the city’s entrances, namely the one you use when you come from the airport.


Exactly, I quite like it.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Nathanaelll said:


> so kitschy!
> And this is a bad copy from the Erasmusbridge form Rotterdam in The Netherlands!
> ...


Then, Erasmus Bridge in Rotterdam is a copy of some Calatrava bridges made in Spain between 1985 and 1991.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

At last, 4 years after the completion of Monastiraki metro station in line 3, the vaulted bed of ancient river Eridanos has been exhibited to the public. Here are some pics I took today.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

very beautiful.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice metro, cool pics


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

wow...It looks beautiful! More like some museum! Very originalkay: :cheers:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Great, the vaulted bed of the old river!
kay:


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

I' d like to add some things here...

Athens Metro is run by 2 companies:

HSAP: www.isap.gr responsible for line 1

Attiko Metro: http://www.ametro.gr responsible for lines 2 and 3 

In these sites you will find the most accurate and up to date info about Athens Metro System!!!

Also here is a map of the whole system:









The new section of the line 3 (blue) Monastiraki-Egaleo will be operational by the start of May 2007. Also the extention of line 2 (red) from Ag. Dimitrios to Elliniko (old Athens airport now turned to exhibition hall) is currently being constructed. The works on the extension from Egaleo to Piraeus are under way... 

A future metro line 4 Tralleon to Maroussi passing by the center of Athens is still under discussion....

Finally the 2nd largest city of Greece Thessaloniki (1 mil inhabitants) is finally getting its own metro system which will be completed around 2013. For more info see the site of attiko metro


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

The above map of Athens metro is not the latest version. For an update on the existing lines and the current projects have a look at http://www.ametro.gr/main/project/description/zoom/map_big_down.jpg


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice Maps.
And nice to see Thessaloniki also getting a metro!


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

some videos from the Athens Metro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgCppVw5KKs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVHk4J3tNk4


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

Pictures from Lucretius (stadia.gr)

Ambelokipi station


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

By the way, those escalators in the above pictures, leading from street level to the vestibule of Ambelokipi station, are the longest in the system, covering a height of 12.5 meters. Planners chose deliberately not to construct longer escalators so that passengers do not become claustrophobic.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Athens metro, 3 amazing new stations*

On 26 May 2007 3 new stations were put into service in line 3 of the Athens Metro. The total length of the new section is 4.2 kms and it is the first line that links downtown Athens with the western part of the metropolitan area. It will be used by about 80000 passengers daily. With this new extension Athens Metro reaches 76.6 kms with 54 stations.
No TBM was used for boring the tunnel, because it would wreak havoc under Keramikos, an ancient cemetery. Instead of that NATM was used, which resulted in a rather long construction period (5 years).
The stations are among the most luxurious of the whole system. Some of the elements used were:
- Granite: 15000 m2
- Marble: 1100 m2
- Tesserae (tiny tiles): 3000 m2
- False ceilings: 8000 m2
- Surfaces of stainless metals: 3500 m2
- Elevators: 8
- Escalators: 36
As is obvious from the pictures, all spaces, from the entrances down to the platforms, are very wide. No one can get claustrophobic in there!

*Keramikos*
This station is at a depth of 22 meters. It is situated behind the old gas factory that has been transformed into a cultural center. It also serves the “gay village” in Athens. The main entrance is in a pit, forming an impressive façade coated with brown granite from Mongolia :eek2:







There is a vault that provides day light to the first underground level.







This is a work of art by Giannis Bouteas.





This is the other entrance, which will provide access to suburban railway, when that company decides to build a station in this area.





This is an elevator for people with special needs. ALL metro stations in Athens have such equipment.



Finally, here are the platforms:





*Eleonas*
This is the deepest of the 3 stations, at 26 meters.











The interior of the station is characterized by 2 impressive vaults, one of which lets day light disperse in the first level of the station.



The escalators leading from street level to the first underground level are the longest in the whole system, bridging a height difference of 15.3 m. 



At first sight this station seems to be in the middle of nowhere. For the time being this is the case.



But in the next few years lots of development is foreseen in this area. Among other things that will be built within a radius of 1 km are:
- An underground intercity bus station, that will be linked directly to the metro station.
- A soccer stadium with a huge shopping mall.
- A mosque, the first official one in Athens.

*Egaleo*
This is the terminal station, 21 meters under Estavromenos square. It is the most useful of the 3 new stations, providing access to many bus lines that serve lots of western suburbs beyond Egaleo. Metro trains cover the distance to downtown Athens in 7 minutes. Buses during rush hour can take as much as 30 minutes to reach downtown from here.

















This is the southern entrance. As you can see from the surrounding houses, Egaleo is not a very affluent suburb.





A distinctive element are the showcases that will be filled, next summer, with replicas of ancient objects that were found during the excavation. 



Later the surface of Estavromenos square will host a permanent open-air exhibition of various archaeological findings.



After all this I have a little *quiz*:
* How much did this project (4.2 kms of tunnel and 3 stations) cost?*
Whoever gets close to the real number will win a free tour in the Athens Metro by me next time he/she visits Athens!


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

the new stations look amazing!!!superb quality....very beautiful.,so i didn't know there was an exit to Technopolis....interesting place..


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Interesting stations and nice photos! My guess is 553 million euros.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

these are beautiful stations!!!


----------



## Bel Ludovic (Nov 13, 2005)

Where exactly IS the new Kerameikos station? I thought it was between Technopolis and that new park at the end of Ermou, i.e. on Pireos St. But apparently it's nowhere near there...


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Great pictures my friend, but also you have to mention that in the second station "Elaionas" area, there are also other projects underway or under consideration like the new Athens Stock Echange Complex under construction in Athinon Avenue:



















Also here are some images of the stadium that is already under construction:



























































































There are also plans of projects like this one exactly in the same block of the new Elaionas station:

It's about a complex of three scrapers that go like this:

Tower A: Structural height, 200m
Tower B: Structural Height, 160m
Tower C: Structural Height, 130m





































Many say that this part of Athens in the near future (maybe next decade) will be comparable with the Parisian La Defense or the Canary Wharf of London.

Moreover there are plans for the construction of huge parks and luxurious residential areas.

If you wonder now why the stations of this extension, and mainly the second one, are so megalicious it's because there are some huge plans for this area as you see, and all of them will start to boom as soon as the new stadium complex of Panathinaikos is ready by late 08´.

In order to get some idea of the dimensions of this area you have to know that Elaionas has some 900 hectares of virgin soil expecting to be exploited in the near future!


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

^ wow. those are really nice. how many seats are in that stadium?


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

First of all congratulations to nasty Athenian for his diligent work. Here are my pictures and part of the text of my original thread which can be found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13400079#post13400079

_______________________________________________

The Kerameikos station is an area that a few years ago was the underbelly of Athens, despite its historical significance (Ancient Athens was just right there on the foot of the Acropolis). Well... this area started developing fast since 2000, and now I wouldn't be surprised if it is one of the most rapidly (re)developing areas in Europe. Where small factories used to be, luxury lofts and apartments, classy cafes and restored neo-classical buildings are the order of the day. 

...and amidst them the station, probably one of the best in Europe, and I wouldn't be surprised if this station will constitute the cause of further booming in the real estate development and skyrocketing prices in the area. The station has two entrances, one towards the Gazi area, where there is an old natural gas factory now turned into one of the liveliest entertainment, arts and concerts areas in Europe. 

I mean, look, look carefully:

-The entrance of the station on the side of the Gazi area. The circular structure above the roof is the glass atrium which allows natural light to enter the entrance of the station. Escalators lead you to the entrance which is in the middle of an amphitheatrically arranged plaza:











-The entrance of the station, from another less geometrically balanced angle: 











-Look at this: The escalators and the incline amphitheatrical terrain. The plains will obviously be covered with grass and small plants... 










-Past the atrium hall, other escalators lead you to the main concourse where you can buy your tickets. It looks more than like a theatre foyer or an airport departures hall than a train station if you asked me. The piece of art in the upper level completes an already highly elaborated interior design canvas. 











-Looking up to the escalators with the atrium illuminated like a gateway to the heavens











-The arrival of the Great ones from the galaxy far away :nuts: 











-The platforms which are HUGE. In each platform there are two escalators and a stair in the middle. These are not visible here... 











OK, now let's move to the surface: This is the netrance of the station to the side of Konstantinoupoleos avenue looking at the "Gazi" installations












-One of the atriums that has a pyramid shape, similar to the one in Panepistimiou station











-Detail from a nearby spot: One of the gazi buildings with the Acropolis nearby. I don't know why this frame reminds me of a painting. This is a vista that is unique to Athens and I am happy that the area around the Acropolis is rapidly changing within a century, this time for the better... 











-The platforms in Elaionas station. In contrast to the previous one, this station's platforms reminded me of an ordinary post-industrial design much common in western Europe. Probably a version of the older stations of the London Tube. Also, I found them much smaller than the usual Athenian metro stations. Strange because this station is destined to serve part of the new Business centre planned for the area of Elaionas as well as the new 45,000 seat football stadium of Panathinaikos which if I am not mistaken is due to be built nearby. Not that it's utterly small but... never mind, let's go on with the pics... 











-The upper level (-1). Here I found a distinct Byzantine taste in the design as indicated by the arches here... 










...also there is a dome that leads to a small atrium. Again, if you find yourselves there, you will find this sense of religious austerity permeating the place... 











-This is the dome on the surface. I liked this open space with the dome in the middle. 











...and the tickets hall, different in decoration and design than the rest of the station. I took this picture from the escalator going up. Watch the young lady as she is also taking pictures. 











OK, now we go on for the end of the line for the moment, station Egaleo. Egaleo is one of the most known areas of west Athens, once a poor suburb, but since the 1980s a rapidly developing area. This station comes as the epitome of long years of transformation of this part of Athens into a dynamic hub for transport, local commerce and real estate. Not as rich as the northern or coastal suburbs, yet possessing its own distinct character. For sure, the new metro station in the "Estavromenos" Square (meaning "The Square of crucified Christ), will boost this dynamism and will catapult the already rising real estate process in the area. 

-After Elaionas, the platforms in Egaleo look like "normal" Athenian metro ones. 










The Egaleo station looks like an art gallery of a high-class clinic with this bright white light. I didn't take any pics of the atrium in the tickets hall because I didn't like the ankles. However, one should be aware that the entrance of the station is right on the Estavromenos square which for sure, is one of the biggest in Athens. 


-The Atrium as seen from the Estavromenos square, this is a tiny part of the whole square. 










-The Church of the Crucified Christ as seen from the square. I used the camera zoom for this pic. Very interesting church, needs a second close visit too. 










This is the Iera Odos (Holy road) that passes in front of the station to the side of the huge square. An arterial road for the area which, as mentioned above, is now rapidly developing.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOW!!!! that is something!!! the new stations look very good!
and for sure i'm not the only one person who likes the 'ancient staff' shown in some stations.

one question: how looks like the new metro map with this new extension??


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

It’s amazing that Robert Schwandl has already updated the map on his site!

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ath/athens.htm


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

GrigorisSokratis, let’s keep this thread free of science fiction please!


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks good, I like the ticket halls/escalators bit though i'm not fond of the actual platforms... Marbles = 90s. 

What does NATM mean by the way?


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't think that marble = 90's in this kind of architecture..especially when Attica(the prefecture of Athens) produces such a high quality shining marble, famous million yeras ago till now.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

iampuking said:


> Looks good, I like the ticket halls/escalators bit though i'm not fond of the actual platforms... Marbles = 90s.
> 
> What does NATM mean by the way?


New Austrian Tunnelling method

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Austrian_Tunnelling_method

As for marbles, they are not characteristic of a certain decade. Here in Greece we have always used them a lot on the floors in our houses.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

great projects


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Impressive new metro stations, as usual in Athens metro!!
:eek2::eek2:
I will see them in September.
:happy:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

micro said:


> Interesting stations and nice photos! My guess is 553 million euros.


You are close. The cost has exceeded 600,000,000 Euros :nuts:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> Impressive new metro stations, as usual in Athens metro!!
> :eek2::eek2:
> I will see them in September.
> :happy:


I’m glad that you come to Athens again. You’ll also see a 10 km section of the suburban railway from Larissa Station to Piraeus that will come into operation in June.


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Is it? That is very good. Actually, we should present the suburban rail works which also take place in western Athens. Not to mention that a big shopping centre will be built at the rerminal station of the suburban rail in Piraeus which is only a walking distance away from the metro station and chances are the two will be connected either with a skybridge or with a tunnel. 

Not to mention the crazies talking about the shopping centre extending above the streets and connecting in fact the tewo stations!!!!

In any case, with the extension of the suburban rail to Piraeus, this city will be directly connected to the airport and travellers will not need to use the rest of the metro system and change trains from line 1 to line 3 in Monastiraki to go to the airport. 

Good news!!!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Such beautiful modern stations...some of the best!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

i forgot to write the stations' names in the planned extention to rafina so...
it goes like this: pikremi, kallitechnoupoli, neos voutzas and rafina



> you maybe have to write that the main station of athens in larissis station for people who don't know it.


 what do you mean by this ^^ 
i cant understand you..


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

greg_christine said:


> The following are some of my own Athens transit photo:


I've used this train a long time ago to go from downtown to Pireas. It was the only way to go there because there was a big strike: no broad gauge train, no "ilektrikos", no buses. Athens was in a big chaos. Tons of garbages in the street, lot of rats, no public transportation at all excepted some army trucks. The riot police was using tear gas againt demonstrators on Omonia square and there was no light in the streets. Fortunatly this little train was still running, totaly packed but free! Anyway people were very friendly despite those very bad times they had.


----------



## AVassilios (Jun 2, 2007)

@ovem:
I mean if you have a look on your really good plan people who don't know many of athens wont know that the main station of athens is larissis...maybe they ask where are the bounds of the area of athens and e.g. some other municipals...haha is sounds maybe a bit stupid 

i didnt ride yet with this MAN trains, but i saw some videos on youtube and they look really nice, also the interior. But i prefer the Desiros or the GTW-Railbusses.

AVassilios


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


>


This modern monster going through old streets in Athens must be interesting!!


----------



## AVassilios (Jun 2, 2007)

the newest metro map of athens with future plans:









athens metro is the best over the world, so serious and perfect! 
gallery of athens transport: http://picasaweb.google.com/Alexis.Vassilios/TriptoAthens
and my page (german) about the athens transport: http://www.athenstransport.net.tc


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Is Nomismatokopio station already finished and inaugurated?
:?


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Blue dots are under construction. (see legend)

Flickr Photos


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

skyskrapas said:


> Blue dots are under construction. (see legend)
> ...


I know the legend, but Nomismatokopio was for 2007!
:yes:
When is it going to be opened?
:?
Euxaristw polì!
:wink2:


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Just checked the ametro.gr. It gives a Nomismatokopio date of 2008/09.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

How come the lines that look relatively modern have wooden sleepers underneath the track?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

skyskrapas said:


> Just checked the ametro.gr. It gives a Nomismatokopio date of 2008/09.


What a pity!
hno:
I will stay near Nomismatokopio in September...


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> What a pity!
> hno:
> I will stay near Nomismatokopio in September...


You can get from Nomismatokopeio to Ethniki Amyna metro station on a short bus ride (about 2 kms). From there downtown Athens is only a few minutes’ ride by metro.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

iampuking said:


> How come the lines that look relatively modern have wooden sleepers underneath the track?


Wooden sleepers are only used in line 1. This is a very old line and was only recently refurbished for the Olympics. Unfortunately that refurbishment did not include the tracks. This is scheduled to happen in the near future and will cut travel time between Piraeus and Kifissia by a few minutes (now it is about 55 minutes). Just to get an idea what line 1 looked like, this is a photo from 1992 (not taken by me):



You can see the old rolling stock as well as the horrible platform. Line 1 only became noteworthy in 2004 when refurbishment works were completed. That incited me to create the following thread, with my pictures:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402413


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks 

I was under the impression that the entire Athen's Metro was built before the Olympics...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## agnwstos (Oct 18, 2007)

A a newer metro map:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

There is already a minor change in the above map: The future terminal station of line 3 in Pireaus, Evaggelistria, has been scrapped, due to protests by Piraeus Metropolis. The line will probably stop at Dimotiko Theatro.

Nevertheless the map is useful for another reason: If you look at the scale you realize how big Athens metro area is. That short line corresponds to 5 kms!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool stuff

any pics of the new stations etc that opened this year?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

spongeg said:


> cool stuff
> 
> any pics of the new stations etc that opened this year?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=478909

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479049


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

wowWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........stunning metro!!!!!!!


----------



## agnwstos (Oct 18, 2007)

yep 

although this 5km extension won't be realised I found another map which also includes the planned extension of the green line to the north,the planned extension of red line to the South (Ano Glyfada) and the end-dates of some of the under construction extensions:


----------



## Jkosmides (Dec 18, 2007)

woooow! i cant wait to go back to athens. i was there a year bfore the big games and there were stories about the workers couldnt dig for 5minutes without running into more artifacts. Its like a museum and metro stop all wrapped into one. Whats the timing like? they on time or does it run like the ferries... "oh yeah, the ferry isnt coming today"(as i stood thinking on Kythera, i need to be back in athens tomorrow for my flight!) 

I love greece and it looks like id love the metro too, excited to see it this spring


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Anyone has a map of the suburban network?


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## tnq13 (Dec 6, 2007)

Metroland said:


> Absolutely wonderful, makes me very very very jealous.


And how i'm supposed to feel, with Sao Paulo's poor subway? Less than 100km and only feel beautiful station, none like Athen's ones...


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Thanks somataki.
What's the difference between a grey and a red dot in the map?
And what are the frequencies of the suburban lines?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Thanks somataki.
> What's the difference between a grey and a red dot in the map?
> And what are the frequencies of the suburban lines?


Red dots represent operational stations, while gray dots represent stations under construction or planned.

Actually stations on the line towards the north have been operational since many decades, but they were not considered as a part of a suburban railway. That notion did not exist then. That service is still called “Halkida’s train”. It will be integrated into the suburban railway some time in 2008.

As for the frequencies, they range between 20 minutes and 1 hour, depending on the line. The service between Neratziotissa and the Airport is every 20 minutes with fast electric Desiro trains. It is a pleasure to ride that train and overtake expensive cars driving on the freeway.

The service from Neratziotissa towards the West, i.e. Kiato is once every hour, while the main urban corridor from Piraeus to Neratziotissa has a half-hour frequency.

The train to Halkida has about 1 service per hour, but it is not integrated in the urban fare system yet, not even for stops that serve suburbs of Athens, like Pyrgos Vassilissis or Aharnes.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Art & culture found in one place!! It seems like a museum. Nice pics!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

EDIT:
By merging 2 threads (or more?) there are some posts that make no sense. This post used to be one of those. So I'm gonna edit it.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

confused!!! to many photos  thanx... here is a newer map with the newest projects...


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

I love those metro networks with different stations designs.


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice pictures!


----------



## AVassilios (Jun 2, 2007)

nastyathenian said:


> You can get from Nomismatokopeio to Ethniki Amyna metro station on a short bus ride (about 2 kms). From there downtown Athens is only a few minutes’ ride by metro.


i think soon they close line 3 between Ethniki Amyna and Doukissis Plakentias to construct the 3 stations finally...but help yourself, in ametro.gr there are now excellent descriptions of the projects! http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?la=2&id=382

AVassilios


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

There actually are ten threads opened for Athens, it would be better if a mod could merge all of them.

1. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429656

2. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236003

3. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493307

4. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=478909

5. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=265777

6. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304477

7. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402413


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for resurrecting one of my best threads, ovem.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

the resurrect was not an end in itself  i just wanted to post that pic  anyway, yes i did it. i mean, i resurrected this thread and i'm proud of it  lol


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

> i think soon they close line 3 between Ethniki Amyna and Doukissis Plakentias to construct the 3 stations finally...but help yourself, in ametro.gr there are now excellent descriptions of the projects! http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?la=2&id=382
> 
> AVassilios


the closing of the line 3 is for the construction of the aghia paraskevi station... the other two stations could be built without the casual closure of the line


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

I like Rotems very much !

they are quite silent inside when windows close, but those other trains, which earlier served 2 line only are much noisier and not so modern.

so I am glad they chose new Rotems.


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

Rotem Trains in Athens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZVuJKAxzN8


Syntagma Station

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EWS8WEzpPA

one more

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxFWYPTmZPc


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's an even better future map:









I hope to see this plan completed before I die. :angel:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

where did you find this map?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Just right click on the image, then go to "properties" and you' ll find out.


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

how you think can this map be called "Metro 2030" ?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, I would call it "Athens Metro 2300". :laugh:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

well i think 2030 is good


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

some construction updates

The *Line 2* Ag. Dimitrios - Elliniko part:










The *Line 3* to Haidari station:










The *Line 2* Peristeri - Anthoupoli part:










The *Line 3* Holargos - Agia Paraskevi part:


----------



## Ares_K (Jun 18, 2007)

Athens Metro Project Progress according to Attiko metro as of 27/11/2009



> The most extensive front of Metro Projects ever performed in Greece is currently progressing at an intensive pace. All ATTIKO METRO employees make a co-ordinated effort on a daily basis in view of delivering in due time the modern Metro stations in several areas of Athens, such as Peristeri, Anthoupoli, Haidari, Holargos, Halandri, Aghia Paraskevi, Ilioupoli, Alimos, Argyroupoli and Elliniko.
> 
> The Metro Line 3 Extension, 4.3 km long with three (3) new stations extending from MONASTIRAKI to EGALEO was commissioned in May 2007. The Metro network continues to be expanded with the construction of new Stations, while the next 1.5 kilometres of Line 3 towards HAIDARI with one new Station is already at an advanced construction phase. In particular, civil works both at the tunnel and at the station were completed, while architectural works are in progress. At the same time E/M equipment is being installed along the entire length of the extension. It is noted that this contracting work also includes the construction of a parking facility for private vehicles right next to this Station with an overall capacity of 380 places.
> 
> ...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Some updates.

*Line 2*, Ag. Dimitrios - Elliniko part:
January:









*Line 2*, Ag. Antonios - Peristeri part:











*Line 1*, Kallithea station:



nastyathenian said:


> Ωωωωχ! Τώρα που έπεσαν οι αρχαιολόγοι στη μέση, θα αργήσει να ξαναδεί μετρό η Καλλιθέα. hno:


During the excavations to change the old rail, a part of the Ancient Athens - Piraeus long wall, that connected the two cities centuries ago, has been discovered. 








That means NO METRO for Kallithea for a looooong time, and maybe no metro for the whole part Kallithea - Piraeus of line 1 of Athens metro. Should I be happy or sad?


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

hmmm it seems that the wall has been covered already. What a pity...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Line 3: Holargos station to open in a few days.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

I assume that Cholargos is pretty much open. It's just the ceremony that's left.

By the way, I assume that the whole project is going to take a hit by the economic problems.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

well, the fact is that there are some pilot services until the regular service starts. The genral delay has to do with the crisis, but I don't think this particular station's delay has to do with economical problems.


----------



## AVassilios (Jun 2, 2007)

ovem said:


> well, the fact is that there are some pilot services until the regular service starts. The genral delay has to do with the crisis, but I don't think this particular station's delay has to do with economical problems.


But the whole project and line 4 are now far far away from being finished/constructed am I right? I just have the impression due to the economical situation there will be no more money left for the metro and other such projects...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

who knows?


----------



## jason.h (May 20, 2010)

http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_politics_1_20/05/2010_117178

New Stations are to open soon!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

A few interesting shots of the Line 2 Agios DImitrios - Elliniko part stations under construction by StavrosGramm, user of www.stadia.gr :

Elliniko:


















Argyroupoli:










Alimos:


















Ilioupoli:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Isnt Greece supposed to be bankrupt? How do they even manage to keep constructing more lines? They should be cutting services and closing lines.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Do you earn money by closing subway lines in NY? :nuts: Could this ever happen?
Anyway, these extensions have already been payed and almost finished. Why should we stop constructing?


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh yes, they also should stop eating from know on...


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

ovem said:


> Do you earn money by closing subway lines in NY? :nuts: Could this ever happen?
> Anyway, these extensions have already been payed and almost finished. Why should we stop constructing?


Well NY isnt bankrupt, although we have our own financial issues...

I dunno, just thought that they should be cutting spending, thats all.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Now we need public transport more than before! The government thought that rising gasoline price to 1.50 euro/l would bring more money to the public treasury. The result was that fuel consumption fell by 28 %! Fuel stations are closing down one after another.


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

TheKorean said:


> Isnt Greece supposed to be bankrupt? How do they even manage to keep constructing more lines? They should be cutting services and closing lines.


The situation in Greece is not that critical at all, it is much more exaggerated in the media. I mean there are many problems, but it is not that bad, Greece is far away from being bankrupt. The whole Euro crisis doesn't have to do anything with Greece.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Belgrader said:


> The situation in Greece is not that critical at all, it is much more exaggerated in the media. I mean there are many problems, but it is not that bad, Greece is far away from being bankrupt. The whole Euro crisis doesn't have to do anything with Greece.


That's true. The crisis is global. We just had a "weaker" economy. I mean, come on guys. Euro cannot be threatened by 10 million people living at the end of European continent. 

Anyway, we have already paid so much money for those extensions. Construction ending can't be a solution, especially at this stage of construction. I would propose more lines to be constructed. Metro is not a waste of money. It makes people's life much better.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Belgrader said:


> The situation in Greece is not that critical at all, it is much more exaggerated in the media. I mean there are many problems, but it is not that bad, Greece is far away from being bankrupt. The whole Euro crisis doesn't have to do anything with Greece.


Stick to the facts. Greece is virtually bankrupt. It is kept solvent by huge emergency loans. There has nothing been exaggerated.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

flierfy said:


> Stick to the facts. Greece is virtually bankrupt. It is kept solvent by huge emergency loans. There has nothing been exaggerated.


A lot of loans will be needed to keep the metro project afloat. In the worst case scenario we could see CLOSURES*! hno:

*Unless they buy the 1967 tube stock to make demand ends meet.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

A new stantions on Line 3 :


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Reminds me of the Keramikos station and some others.








Why don't they try to design something more original? It's not bad, not at all, but I would like to see something new.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Three new works of art were added recently:

*Halandri*










*Aghios Dimitrios*










*Monastiraki*










I was soooo impressed by this picture, that I decided to use it as my avatar! The problem is that passengers do not look upwards, so they miss this masterpiece. hno:

Now there are totally 30 works of contemporary art in lines 2 and 3 and a few dozens in line 1. The latter were added during the refurbishment in the years 2002-2004, but have not been sufficiently presented in this thread. Here are some of them:

*Pefkakia*




























*Nea Ionia*










*Marusi*










*Kato Patisia*










*Kifisia*










*Irini*










*Neo Faliro*










*Aghios Nikolaos*










*Attiki*










*Petralona*


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Who built the rolling stock of Greek metro?


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

You like to hear it, right The*Korean*? :lol: The second series of rolling stock is Korean-Japanese. The first one is German-French.

My favorite Athens' metro artwork is this, at Larisa Station:








Pretty interactive, don't you think?


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Today I passed through the new station of Holargos which is almost ready. The platforms were amazing! I couldn't take a shot cause the metro was moving fast  The wall is red making a nice contrast with blue Holargos signs. Amazing!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

http://www.ana.gr/anaweb/user/showplain?maindoc=8948583&maindocimg=8948480&service=10



> *Holargos Metro station inaugurated*
> 
> The new Athens Metro station in the suburb of Holargos officially opened to the public on Friday, the 28th station in the constantly expanding metro network, while the 29th station at Aghia Paraskevi suburb is due to open in October.
> 
> ...


can't wait for the photos!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Here they are, posted by Nastyathenian here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180766&page=54



nastyathenian said:


>


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Posted by blsb at the same page:



blsb said:


> Σταθμός μετρό Χολαργού
> 23.07.2010


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

posted by gm2263 here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180766&page=55



gm2263 said:


> In English for all to understand
> 
> As everybody residing in Athens probably knows by now, the new Holargos Metro Station on line 3, has been completed and became part of the Athens Metro Railway system much later than the latest publicly announced completion date (late 2009).
> 
> ...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

I hope they don't mind I quoted their posts here  2011 is gonna be the opening year for 8 new stations in Athens Metro


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Great station...but my favorite one is Kerameikos by far!











And some more art from Athen's stations:


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

THIS... IS... ATHENS, NOT GERMANY!


Monastiraki (Line 3) Station by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Guys, can we stop this country vs country thing? Back to topic please : )


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Antje said:


> Monastiraki (Line 3) Station by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


^^^^^^
Platforms level of Monastiraki station is nothing special. It has some good elements, as the excavation in level -1 and the artwork of Leda Papakonstantinou in the ceiling of ground level, but the platform level is nothing special, very neutral. 

Monastiraki station:



















Some art in Athens' metro stations:

Syntagma:
















Omonia:









Halandri:









Acropolis:
















Ethniki Amyna:









Doukissis Plakentias:


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Does Attiko Metro have any technical drawings of the rolling stock? i hope to make a computer model of it soon.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

http://wikitravel.org/en/Main_Page


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Speaking about Monastiraki, some very nice photos:










photo by *wunelle* (www.flickr.com)










photo by *e_ht12* (www.flickr.com)










photo by *koalawrangler* (www.flickr.com)










photo by *dollsalive* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

The 2 brand new metro stations of Athens, Peristeri and Anthoupoli:


----------



## bladerunner5 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, I really like the last two pictures!


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, really good and modern stations! Congratulations for Athens, I hope the crisis wont stop the construction of new stations and lines, so badly needed in that city! 
Once again congrats on the very good looking stations!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Some videos from the new stations:


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

MY story and pictures from the Hellenic forum:

On Saturday 6 April 2013 at 5 o clock in the morning, two new metro stations have been added to the Athens Metro line two, namely the "Peristeri" (Περιστερι) and the Anthoupolis (Aνθούπολις) stations, this expanding the particular line to close to a mile in total. Together they are expected to serve another 60-70 thousand passengers per year in one of the most problematic areas as far as public transport and commuting to central Athens is concerned. 

*Map of the extension, line 2, comprising the two new stations
*








(C) Athens Metro Official Website

Although the tunnels and station shells were ready as early as three years ago, many complications with the provider of the electrical equipment (the German company Siemens) has prevented the opening of the stations until the problems were cleared out, something that took place almost a year ago, after which point i was only a matter of months for the technicians to put the equipment in place, run the tests and deliver the two stations to the public. 

In addition, we expect another four stations on the other side of metro line two to be delivered by the end of July while another on the west end of line three (Haidari) is expected to be delivered by fall 2013. 

The stations are a bit too luxurious and excessive in size in my view (you'll see what I mean when you see the photos), following the same design philosophy with the rest of the stations in the Athens Metro System lines 2 and 3. On the other hand, I feel very happy with the people of Peristeri who, I am sure, they will love them and happily use them. 
However, all stations are equipped with state of the art electronic equipment and especially the Peristeri one, is so beautiful that I wish structures above the ground close to this station were equally magnificent. 

OK, Pictures and *serious apologies for the poor lighting conditions*. I promise to pay another visit under more favorable weather conditions. All photos are mine except for the map. Thank God it wasn't raining. 


-The Peristeri station is located right next to what has to be the City Hall of the municipality of Peristeri one of the 50 comprising the Athens and Piraeus greater area conurbation. I consider the building OK for the purpose it was built, although I would suspect that it is the same architect that builds the new city halls around Athens over the last 20 years but let's not go there . 




















-The station's entrance is also close to the Evangelistria church whose design I liked but not the color (too dark for my taste. )











-On the opposite side across Panagi Tsldari street, there is a rather unusual building complex for Greek standards, namely one of the two or three commie blocks in Peristeri alone. The blocks seem to have their facades recently repainted and the image of the neighborhood looked very decent, even under these poor lighting conditions. 



















Some of the buildings of this complex are highrises for the Athenian standards. All of them must have been completed some timeduring the 1970s and let me tell you: They definitely look good, giving a notion of decent urbanity with ample free space and an overall image of urban design organization. 





























-Finally, next to the church, there is a dome, allegedly being the biggest dome for a metro station in Europe!!!




















-And now let's go to the images of the Peristeri station. 

One of the corridors leading to the main concourse:











The descent of the UFO :lol:. OK, this is the escalator shaft just under the glass dome Not bad at all. 




















-Tickets and Station Control 






































*The Anthoupolis station*. 

This one, like the Kerameikos station, has one of its entrances within an artificial well. I don't know what the building of the opposite side of the well is, but still I was equally impressed with the design of the main concourse, the platforms, as well as the overall design and luxury










































































Finally, as a bonus, an image of the intterior of one of the metro cars, made by the Korean based *Hundai - Rotem*. We expect more of the newest versions of these trains to fill in for the new Athens Metro extensions. 











Well, that's all for now folks. Stay tuned as more is yet to come with the new extensions underway.


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Double post, please delete...


----------



## bladerunner5 (Apr 9, 2012)

Very good presentation. Superb stations.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Thank you for the photos.

For the line 3 extension, is Haidari the same as what used to be marked as Aghia Marina on the maps?


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Thank you for the photos.
> 
> For the line 3 extension, is Haidari the same as what used to be marked as Aghia Marina on the maps?


Yes

/reply


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Bravo gm2263, perfect report, perfect explanations. Thank you! I am glad that although these hard period Athens metro stations are glamour.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Those new metro stations are definitely very high quality indeed. I can only hope that the new stations to be built in Stockholm will be of equal quality. Stunning!


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Both stations look very nice kay:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

I was wondering who is the biggest metro station in Athens in terms of sq. m. (overground and underground) and I cant figure out, maybe the Doukissis Plakentias station? Anyway searching for Doukissis Plakentias found 2 very nice videos showing the route from DP to the airport, here they are: - Day. 



 - Night.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

A video shot in Peristeri station:


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

They should help out in Istanbul and also Cologne...nothing for the eye in these Cities

Been impressed with the MetroTransport in Athens...all stations are nice and clean


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, Cologne has the well-known problems with its subsoil, so don't expect much luxury. All the money is going to that tunnel downtown!

Here is a recent video from Kerameikos station:






And one of the new Rotem trainsets in motion:






Football fans in Abelokipi metro station:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> A video shot in Peristeri station:


Definetely one of the best metro stations in Europe! Lucky district of Peristeri! :cheers:


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

So far I have not been successful in persuading Attiko Metro SA or Rotem in getting the technical drawings for the Metro first/second generation stock, as I am hoping to build a computer model of it soon.

It'll be a nice project because I an more than 1,000 miles away from the Greek capital, so I'd make the request known so hopefully other members can chase it up. Thanks!

*Line 1* - Marousi

Marousi! by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very nice stations....:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

@Antje, personally i cant help you sorry.

===============

_"Test run of one of the new trains for the metro system of Athens."

_


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

More 3rd Generation train testing from panakosXX of YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqz82GM77e4

_Note: The uploader disabled embedding._

I wonder if he can help out on recording a complete cab ride on line 2 using the 1st generation train? That's on my wishlist.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

In these videos you can see the new train-set much better:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice videos!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

On what line will this new set be running and from what dates?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

If you watch this video:






you'll notice on 3:06 that stations are marked with LEDs that will light up when the trains reach the corresponding station. Line 1 has no LEDs, which means that the new train sets are not scheduled to run on that line. Also the part of line 3 between Planentias and the airport has no LEDs, which is expected, since the new train sets only operate on 750 VDC. The surprise is that the maps include the 6 stations of Piraeus extension, which will not be available until 2017 (probably 2-3 years later).


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Fourth instalment of the new train testing by panakosXX: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oHVN0qiUV0

Now, I'm getting confused about the stations and the service patterns on the Proastiakos because I want to make an updated map of it. What is the current situation?


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

First attempt at a new map:

Athens Metro Map (2013) by κύριαsity, on Flickr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

@ Antje, I thing you will enjoy this new video by panakosxx:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

4 new stations are due to open the 26th of July (Helioupolis,Alimos,Argyroupolis,Hellenikon). Found some photos of Hellenikon i thing:




























http://www.aktor.gr/article.asp?catid=20038&subid=2&pubid=13245139


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Airphoto of Helioupolis station (tovima.gr) :


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Opened today the 4 new stations, a big plus for the citizens of the southeastern suburbs


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Today, Friday 26 July 2013, four new stations opened in Athens and line 2 was thus extended to the south.


















Elliniko, the new terminus of Line 2

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26510&subid=2&pubid=113084218


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

For information from an official source, have a look here:

http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?la=2&id=38&pl=1041&pk=255&ap=1036

And a video from an amateur:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Well done Athens! The city needs even more new stations like these gems!


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Pics of the new stations:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The new map from urbanrail.net









http://urbanrail.net/eu/gr/athens/athens.htm


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Great to see something smart being done with our money!


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

Ignorance is bliss! What does "your" money have to do with it? 

Please do some research to find out how the expansion of the Athens metro grid is funded before you post in this thread.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good news, but I wont to ask when will start construction ot Line 4?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

^^ According to the map Woonsocket54 posted the construction will start this September 2013 but i cant tell if this is true or not. Anyway, here is a map of Attiko Metro (July 2013, also includes the Line 4).










www.ametro.gr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

athens subway....:master::master::drool::drool:


----------



## prisma (Nov 16, 2006)

OK. Yesterday, on Friday 26/7/2013, the long awaited new metro stations were finally open to the public. 
We are talking about line 2 extention to the south suberbs of Ilioupoli, Alimos, Argyroupoli & Elliniko. 
Some pictures i took...

*ILIOUPOLI* Metro Station.




*ALIMOS* Metro Station




*ARGYROUPOLI* Metro Station




*ELLINIKO* Metro Station



Sunset outside the new station of Elliniko. This was the most crowded one from all four new stations.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Great pictures! I' m looking forward to see what art objects they will put to these new stations, since Attiko Metro Company exhibits art installations in all the metro stations. I think they will go for something very contemporary.:cheers:


----------



## javimix19 (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations Athens and Greece! I like this news because it means that despite economic problems the life carry on. I think Greece will exit of that bad economic situation. I don't know when, but I think that. 

The stations are very modern and clean. Congratulations again!


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

javimix19 said:


> Congratulations Athens and Greece! I like this news because it means that despite economic problems the life carry on. I think Greece will exit of that bad economic situation.


Well, subway construction is certainly a smart investment. Traffic in Athens is incredibly clogged, and most Greeks live in Athens, so building more subway lines there makes sense 100%.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Pictures removed by request


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

goooorgeus....:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

This is a video from Ilioupoli station:


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

javimix19 said:


> Congratulations Athens and Greece! I like this news because it means that despite economic problems the life carry on. I think Greece will exit of that bad economic situation. I don't know when, but I think that.
> 
> The stations are very modern and clean. Congratulations again!


You should congratulate Brussels and the redistribution of funds within the European Union. Athens without the EU would be more like Aleppo or Casablanca.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ That's kind of funny, since Europe without Greece would still be overrun with barbarian German-speaking Huns.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> ^^ That's kind of funny, since Europe without Greece would still be overrun with barbarian German-speaking Huns.


Euhhh... and it isn't now? :lol:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Isek said:


> Athens without the EU would be more like Aleppo or Casablanca.


You don't even dare to think what Europe would be without the philosophical, architectural, theoritical, political, dramatical, scientific and linguistic heritage of Athens, do you?

If you still are confused, let's say that these EU funds are just a small restitution for offering Plato to the humanity. kay:kay:kay:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

... and Alimos station:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I didn't know that Athens subway is with honor fare system.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> Congratulations guys!
> Aghia Marina station is very impressive and beautiful. I went to see it on Saturday.


Welcome back.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Welcome back.


Euxaristw poly!

Now, I know that Athens metro has got 65 stations, but... How many kilometres?
:?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

The 3 lines have a total length of 64 kms + 20.7 kms for the section Doukissis Plakentias-airport that does not belong to the metro network, but to suburban railway! Some people like to add the 2 numbers, but I don't!

If you want to see something really crazy, take a look at this map:
http://www.ametro.gr/files/images/AM_Sxedio_Anaptiksis_Jan2012_en.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

At last, the new train-sets take on passengers: :banana:


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Could anybody post here some details about former tram system of Athens, which was closed in 1960? - with some photos & a map of complete network of that system?

This are some photos -


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

Have you any new of new extension tram between Neo Faliro and Pireus??
The contract was signed and the extension will be complete in 2015


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

You can read about the latest developments here:

http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?la=2&id=5339


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I generally saw South Korean and Japaneese metro networks share metro service with suburban train service, but it is great that Athens using metro & suburban train in a common route, that is line 3, hats off to Athens.

Athens’ metro is one of the oldest in world, and very few which has started operation as steam metro. But why line 2 & 3 opened after so long gap? What was the problem?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

At last after Athens returned its tram system after a long 44 years gap. Better late than never. The new system is really modern..

A question, are the new name of Athens is ATHINA? Please confirm...


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Ancient name is Athinai, (plural) modern Athina (singular), Athens is in English. Tram system was scrapped in favour of the car, just like in many parts of the world after the 60s. 

Athens line 1 is among the oldest in the world, but wasn't expanded because of the wars, unrest and economic and political problems for most of the 20th century.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

^^
You're forgeting that Eta changed its phonetic value since antiquity. It was Athēnai, [atʰɛ̂ːnai].


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Antiquity is something big. In Attic? in Ionic dialects? Doric? In Koine? In so many other forms across regions and time periods? I think the thread is derailing.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

In classical antiquity. But you're right about derailment.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

ayanamikun said:


> Tram system was scrapped in favour of the car, just like in many parts of the world after the 60s.


But if they think trams are not suitable for a speedy city life, why they returned it in Athens?

Another question, I read Pireaus, Syntagma & Faliro was served by former tram system, is it true? *Please write some details...*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-trains-set-to-enter-service.html?channel=542
> 
> *New Athens metro trains set to enter service*
> Friday, June 06, 2014
> ...


----------



## ariskop (Apr 22, 2010)

Athens had an extended tram system (165Km /21 lines) until 1960s which covers most of Athens & Pireas city centers and connect them with most important neighbourhoods. We can say that they are 2 independent systems in each city connected by a branch through Kallithea. It was the main mean of transport in Athens at the start of the century (~25.000.000 passenger in 1910) 










More info in Greek here

After WW2, it was a clear political decision :bash::bash: to promote vehicles usage instead of public transport. Tram system was left without any support (no repairs, old vehicles, usual failures etc.). After 1950, most lines was replaced by brand new buses or trolley buses.
The last tram ride in Athens network was on 15/10/1960. Only tram line from Pireas to Perama (an almsot new line constructed around 1910 - last constructed line of tram) was left in operation until 1977.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^And now tramways are back everywhere because they are ecological...
:yes:


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

ariskop said:


> Athens had an extended tram system (165Km /21 lines) until 1960s which covers most of Athens & Pireas city centers and connect them with most important neighbourhoods. We can say that they are 2 independent systems in each city connected by a branch through Kallithea. It was the main mean of transport in Athens at the start of the century (~25.000.000 passenger in 1910)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means and shows the new tram is running on the same alingment of old tram? (following coastline). What was those old routes number and routes, is there any details following route by route? please post..


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Comparing with the old systems map, it is clear that the old network was much dense than present, within both Athens & Peraous, & both places are also connected by tram. 

There are some common alignments of both old & new system – 

1)	Present route 3 & 4 uses former seaside routes from Batis to Faliro.
2)	Syntagma terminus was also served by former network.
3)	The future extension towards Platela Karaiskaki will aso use old network.


----------



## prisma (Nov 16, 2006)

ariskop said:


> Athens had an extended tram system (165Km /21 lines) until 1960s which covers most of Athens & Pireas city centers and connect them with most important neighbourhoods. We can say that they are 2 independent systems in each city connected by a branch through Kallithea. It was the main mean of transport in Athens at the start of the century (~25.000.000 passenger in 1910)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the trend back in the 50s & 60s. Althought the story behind trams in Athens back then it's not that simple. There were multiple problems with the tram company. After all, private cars were too few in Athens & Greece in general and the market too small till the late 60s. The press in the early 50s used to be positive about trolley busses and against trams. Was it a right decision? It seemed to be right back then, finally it was not. So the thing is that Athens is now in a very better position compared to 15 years ago.


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Also in Italy, and particularly in Rome, trams were removed and substituted with trolleybuses, which were at that time more confortable and flexible in the increasing traffic.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

friedrichstrasse said:


> Also in Italy, and particularly in Rome, trams were removed and substituted with trolleybuses, which were at that time more confortable and flexible in the increasing traffic.


The same in Spain, but now tramways are back! 
:yes:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

friedrichstrasse said:


> Also in Italy, and particularly in Rome, trams were removed and substituted with trolleybuses, which were at that time more confortable and flexible in the increasing traffic.


Never to the same extent as in France, Spain or the UK, where trams were literally massacred. 

Italy kept its trams instead (and Portugal too, btw), or at least important parts of them, maybe just a little less than Germany, Switzerland, or other northern countries.

Trams in Rome have never been closed (albeit the network has been savagely cut in the past decades, that´s true, and now it´s growing up again).

And trams in Torino and Milan have never ever died, those two networks are rather large and can be compared to Germany or Switzerland trams in network size.

Trams in Naples have never been completely closed either, as far as I know.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The old Athens tram used to be the favorite urban transportation for the residents from all walks of life, in particular the folks at the grassroots level, due to its high frequency, its low cost and its easiness to leap on and jump off board, while the reincarnated tram is more like to be designed for a planned VIP trip. It gains speed, gains efficiency, gains order, gains stability, but the lively dynamism, the social inclusion and the human touch seem to be somewhat missing. *Can we regain those lost qualities?*


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

*buses*

Irisbus Citelis CNG Athens


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

For me Athens metro is 'a diamond in the rough' of a chaotic concrete city.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

skymantle said:


> For me Athens metro is 'a diamond in the rough' of a chaotic concrete city.


Athens Metro is wonderful. I love it!


----------



## fisherboy (Aug 10, 2011)

Kolerus said:


> Irisbus Citelis CNG Athens


This is not an Irisbus Citelis CNG but an Irisbus Agora S Diesel. Citelis CNG is the bus below:



Irisbus Agora S Diesel serve Piraeus and the surrounding areas (Nikaia, Koridallos, Egaleo and so on). There are about 280 busses of this type in Athens.

On the other hand, Irisbus Citelis serve the northwest suburbs of Athens such as Peristeri, Ilion, Petroupoli, Nea Filadelfia and so on. They were used for the first time in the beginning of 2011 and there are 200 busses of this type in Athens.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^How many buses have you got in Athens city? And trolleybuses?
:?


----------



## prisma (Nov 16, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^How many buses have you got in Athens city? And trolleybuses?
> :?


Αccording to the official site, there are 2.052 buses.
Most of them (893) are EURO II diesel or LPG.

Diesel: 1.442 in total
LPG: 610 in total

In addition, there are 356 trolleybuses in Athens

http://www.osy.gr/ethelsite/pages/allBuses.php


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Incredible!
 
You need much more metro and tramway lines and less buses and trolleybuses.
:yes:


----------



## prisma (Nov 16, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^Incredible!
> 
> You need much more metro and tramway lines and less buses and trolleybuses.
> :yes:


Τrue... Metro extensions are on the way (Piraeus, Line 4 etc).


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Buses and trolleys can offer views you will never see from the metro: 

Bus 503 towards Varybobi:






Bus 504 towards the Olympic Village:






Trolley 20 at Kastella:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Nai! 
:yes:
Of course you can see those views from elevated metro, or from modern tramways!


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*FOOLISH AUTHORITY OF ATHENS*

Athens’ great tram network was closed in 1960 for some blunt reasons – 

“The infrastructure and fleet of the systems that closed service in the 1960's were usually in very bad condition. So it was easier and cheaper for the companies to change to bus-service because the cities made the streets often completely new in these days because of the many new cars. They also thought that there is no place for trams on the streets anymore and that the old and slowly trams will disturb the car- and bus-traffic.”

If you see to many European cities, which is also very old, even older and congested than Athens, was prevented the world’s sixties trend to close tram networks. They patiently improved their infrastructure & fleets step by step, and imported sometimes foreign trams also. They gradually increased their network with both reserved and unreserved track. Shenyang could do that. By gradually improving rolling stocks looking those cities, they can maintain their network. Even my city Kolkata, where tram is under trouble, still has a good network.

1)	*The advent of buses and large scale competition meant that buses often ran the same routes as the trams and would jump in front in order to "grab" customers.*

Buses are still present in Athens, even much more than before. Aren’t they competing with tram now? If now tram can attract more people than bus, I think if Shenyang Transport Authority should be patient, trams would sure survived, even defeat bus. Actually they started following other cities for withdrawing tram during fifties.
*
2)	While buses were able to move into Athens’ expanding hinterland quicker and at less cost that the trams.*

Current tram network has situated in suburb, and the infrastructure is more expensive like bus (includes masts, wires, stops, etc.,). But they are very popular for commuters than bus. If now they can re-make that costly infrastructure, why not past? Previous network was much ordinary than present. Actually they were lobbying the automobile industry, and the industry started marketing automobiles, like many cities around the world.

3) *The belief that trams were outdated and old technology meanwhile, *

If tram is really outdated, why the transport authority returned it in Athens? It clearly shows that outdated technology idea was completely fake.

4)	*There was a belief that buses were cheaper to run than trams.*

Although initial construction cost of tramway network is higher, but it is profitable for long term, because buses runs on diesel, which is being costly month by month over the world, and also decreasing from nature’s storage. Diesel can’t be made artificially, but electricity can make from various sources, like air, water, tide etc, so it is unlimited, and it is also pollution free.

5)	*The system was in a poor state of repair.*

Many cities around the Europe, has maintained tram, struggling over World War 2, by investing seriously on track & rolling stocks. Even I live in Kolkata, but my city has still a good tram network. When Athens closed their tram in 1960, Kolkata’s tram has started its decline – but still one of the large system in Asia. So “impossible repairing” is just another lie.

6)	*The overcrowded and heaving trams running at a high frequency, in competition with growing private motor car and bus use, created congestion.*

Buses are still present in Athens, even much more than before. Aren’t they competing with tram now? If now tram can attract more people than bus, I think if Shenyang Transport Authority should be patient, trams would sure survived, even defeat bus. It says that trams were overcrowded, it means were very popular among the citizens, and also ran on high frequency, means a reliable service. Actually they started following other cities for withdrawing tram during sixties.

7)	*Competition from the private car, private bus operators and the perception of traffic congestion led to the gradual closure of lines from the 1970s.*

Despite the competition with automobile, they were very popular among citizens due to high frequency. Actually they were lobbying the automobile industry, and the industry started marketing automobiles, like many cities around the world.

8)	*Closure was supported by the authority, but generally went against public opinion.

*
It is very natural that ordinary people can’t be against with tram. Tram is pollution free, gentle and a status symbol of a civilized city. Even I live in Kolkata, but my city has still a good tram network. 

So are we sure that Athens will not again close its tram for some updated closure reasons?


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Ashis Mitra said:


> 4) *There was a belief that buses were cheaper to run than trams.*
> 
> Although initial construction cost of tramway network is higher, but it is profitable for long term, because buses runs on diesel, which is being costly month by month over the world, and also decreasing from nature’s storage. Diesel can’t be made artificially, but electricity can make from various sources, like air, water, tide etc, so it is unlimited, and it is also pollution free.


This is not correct in that simplicity. The average cost of Kilometer by train/car, including maintainance, energy and stuff is the highest for tram, followed by bus and than by Metro in central Europe. Energy costs have to be seen in relation with the average use of space offered. To say it short: An empty running tram would be en ecologic desaster, no matter where the electric energy derives. This is a mistake often made with effectiveness of rail-transport. As it is not that flexible, there is a need for a certain amount of passengers to make it beneficial. If a privatley owned 
company does not have passengers anymore but a big demand of maintainance, what are they supposed to do? I´m not lucky about those closings but I would not call the authorities foolish. Sorry, but it´s more foolish to judge about things in that way from a comfortable position of the present...

The main advantage of tram is to handle significant more passengers than bus with only one train and driver. After that there are issues about comfort. As a rule, it´s obvious, that a passenger demand which could be satisfied by an articulated bus in a minimum 10-Minute headway should left bus-transport. European tram-lines do need at least 10.000 passengers in total on every part of the line to make it a tram-worthy transport-solution.


Sorry for talking here in general. Regarding Athenes there are surely bus-lines worth to be converted into tram-lines. But this city is still one of the biggest in Europe without sufficient metro-network.


Kind regards


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> *FOOLISH AUTHORITY OF ATHENS*
> 
> Athens’ great tram network was closed in 1960 for some blunt reasons –


Trams/streetcars in that era where pretty bad. Here in Toronto we didn't close most of our streetcar network. Which is good. However we didn't upgrade or change the way they where operated since the 40's unlike other cities. Today they are utter crap, the slowest moving things downtown. I can kind of see why legacy systems where closed back in the day. However back to Athens you can see more or less the areas formerly served by trams is now or will be served by the Metro. The sections that are not already have a modern tram operating.


----------



## prisma (Nov 16, 2006)

First trams in Athens went off in 1953 in favour of trolley buses. The then minister of Public Works & Transport had a conflict with the tram company ("Power"). Trams were really old and the company would not do something about it. 
The press at the time was 100% for the trolley busses, which they believed were more flexible and more quite. 
Last tram in Athens got out of service October 15th 1960, except the line in Piraeus which stopped in 1977, the same year wich busses went under state control.
There were no real competition with private car (in the 50s & 60s), but more with busses & trolleys.
In any case public transport wasn't effective. You could move faster in a private car, but very few could afford one back then. For example, in 1964 only 81,617 private cars were on the Greek roads. 
In any case, today noone would think of get trams out of service once again. There is a plan for even more trams in the near future.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

prisma said:


> In any case, today noone would think of get trams out of service once again. There is a plan for even more trams in the near future.


Really? then this is a very good news. I hope Athens will serve many routes again, which one once closed.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one – 

1)	Left side, right side or both sides, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Athens subway network?
2)	Which is the highest station & deepest of Athens metro?
3)	Which is the busiest metro station?
4)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?
5)	Elevated, ground level or underground, - which type of stations are in most numbers in Athens subway network?
6)	When the construction of line 2 & 3 started, was the remains of old tram system of Athina discovered under the surface?


----------



## prisma (Nov 16, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Really? then this is a very good news. I hope Athens will serve many routes again, which one once closed.


Tram was cut off from city's general development after the war, which means that today there's going to be a totaly different planning. After all nowadays there is an entend metro network.


----------



## faliro (Sep 6, 2013)

Off the top of my head-



Ashis Mitra said:


> I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one –
> 
> 1)	Left side, right side or both sides, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Athens subway network?
> 2)	Which is the highest station & deepest of Athens metro?
> ...


1. There are only two kinds - the "island" type platform and platforms on both sides, the latter is much more frequent than the former.

2. The Victoria station is only 2 metres under the surface which makes it the highest. I'm not sure about the deepest, although the deepest level of the Syntagma station should be one of the deepest.

3. Either Syntagma or Omonia, I'd say the former. 

4. Neo Faliro, Eleonas and Sepolia.

5. Underground, by far.

6. I wouldn't think so, it's not like they were buried (that I know of), they were just removed (most of them).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Faliro, thank you very much for your valuable answers relating to metro network, and now some questions relating tram network.

1)	Reserved or unreserved - which type of track layout is common in Athens tramway network?
2)	Which is the busiest tram terminus?
3)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the tramway network?


----------



## fisherboy (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a few additions to faliro's post:



faliro said:


> 2. The Victoria station is only 2 metres under the surface which makes it the highest. I'm not sure about the deepest, although the deepest level of the Syntagma station should be one of the deepest.
> 
> 4. Neo Faliro, Eleonas and Sepolia.


2. I am not sure about which is the deepest station either, but I think that Eleonas station is also deep. I remember, from the few times I have used this station, that I had to stay on the automatic escalators for a long period of time, longer than usual! Also, between Egaleo and Eleonas stations is Kifissos river and line 3 had to pass low enough in order to avoid it. But on the other hand in Syntagma station two lines meet and line 3 station is directly below line 2 station so Syntagma has to be really deep!

4. There are also depots in Doukissis Plakentias and Irini.


Now trying to answer the questions about tram:



Ashis Mitra said:


> Faliro, thank you very much for your valuable answers relating to metro network, and now some questions relating tram network.
> 
> 1) Reserved or unreserved - which type of track layout is common in Athens tramway network?
> 2) Which is the busiest tram terminus?
> 3) Where is/are the depot(s) of the tramway network?


1. Mostly reserved.

2. I have no idea, maybe Neos Kosmos, because there line 2 and tram intersect!

3. There is currently one depot positioned at Elliniko, in the area of the former Elliniko airport, about 400 meters west from Argiroupoli station. I've read that a new depot is under construction in Delta Falirou and its aim is to serve Piraeus extension.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

@ Ashis Mitra: You seem to be interested in the past and the present of the metro and tram network, but the future development is even more interesting:

http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?id=383&la=2

Here is the shield of the TBM at Aghia Varvara station:










http://www.ametro.gr/files/constructionpiraeus/AM_Peiraias_progress_Jun14_LG.JPG

And about the (slow) progress of the tram extension to Piraeus:

http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?la=2&id=5339


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

nastyathenian said:


> Here is the shield of the TBM at Aghia Varvara station:


1 station passed, 5 - left


----------



## ariskop (Apr 22, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> 4)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?


To sum up:

Line 1 
In Pireas station it is located the main maintenance and repair depot
The biggest "parking" depot is located next to Thisseion station under Acropolis hill








In Irini station (next to Olympic complex) is located another maintenance depot with 2 or 3 additional tracks.

Several medium depots across the network:
- Faliro station
- Underground depot close to Omonoia station (the old underground station)
- Attiki station


Line 2 & 3
- Sepolia (Line 2)
- Underground depot after Elliniko station (Line 2)
- Elaiwnas (Line 3)
- Doukissis Plakentias under car parking (Line 3)


----------



## 8th Street Tavern (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm visiting Athens next month, for vacation, and am staying at the Athens Ledra Hotel while there. Do any of you know the right subway lines to take to get there from the airport. I've been told to take Line 1(blue) to the Syntagma Station, then transfer to Line 2(red) and take that south to the Sygrou-Fix Station. Judging from where the hotel is on a map though, it appears that my hotel is very close to the Neo Kosmos station. Can I take Line 2 to the Neo Kosmos to get to the Athens Ledra Hotel or should I just get off at Syrgou-Fix? The hotel suggests Sygrou-Fix, but judging from the proximity on the map it appears Neo Kosmos is near walking distance to the hotel. Thanks!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Ledra hotel is not close to any metro station. You'll have to walk for about 10 minutes either way. The advantage of Syngrou-Fix station is that it brings you to Syngrou Avenue, which is impossible to miss. If you get out at Neos Kosmos, you'll get confused in the narrow streets of the area! Another thing. Line 3 is the blue line!

By January 2016 we'll have a major breakthrough in Athens transport system. The most popular means of transport (buses) and the third most popular (trolleys) will get a *telematic system* installed.

http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite1_1_11/07/2014_541324

This means that in (only) 1000 stops there will be a screen like this, showing when the next bus of each line is expected to arrive:










http://s.kathimerini.gr/resources/2014-07/12s12staseis1-thumb-large.jpg


----------



## 8th Street Tavern (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you, nastyathenian! Looking forward to my trip next month!


----------



## ariskop (Apr 22, 2010)

nastyathenian said:


> Ledra hotel is not close to any metro station. You'll have to walk for about 10 minutes either way. The advantage of Syngrou-Fix station is that it brings you to Syngrou Avenue, which is impossible to miss. If you get out at Neos Kosmos, you'll get confused in the narrow streets of the area! Another thing. Line 3 is the blue line!


@8th Street Tavern Moreover, several buses and trolley buses serve Syngrou Avenue and you can move fast and easily from "Syngrou - Fix" metro station almost outside the hotel.

Exit from metro station through "Syngrou/Diakou Str." exit where a bus station towards the beach is located.
You can catch buses 040, 550, A2, B2 or trolley bus 10 and after only 3 stations "ΠΑΝΤΕΙΟΣ - PANTEIOS" your hotel is located.


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

Metro line 4 is under construction?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kolerus said:


> Metro line 4 is under construction?


No, still in planning


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

From 1 September 2014 the new logo will be like this:








I've seen better than a near copy of the brand for Network West Midlands.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*Line 3 extension to Piraeus - Progress of works, August 2014 *








NIKEA Station: The works for the construction of a foundation earthing system, soil improvement works and works for the acceptance of the main Station foundation invert have been completed. Excavation works and works for the removal of the muck (removal of the excavated material from the Station NATM tunnel access), as well as works for the waterproofing of the foundation slab and perimeter walls, the construction of the main Station permanent lining (concreting of the foundation slab from axes 8-12) and the excavation and retaining of Station NATM tunnel (phase A) are in progress;








MANIATIKA Station: Excavation works up to level 9, shotcrete application up to level 8, the construction of pre-stressed anchors up to level 8 of the Station main building and the construction of fully embedded rock bolts are in progress;








PIRAEUS Station: The works concerning EPA, water-supply, OTE networks and other providers’ networks within the OLP area, as well as the connections of the natural gas pipe transverse to Akti Kallimasioti have been completed. In the framework of the traffic arrangements, the removal of stop sheds and ticket issuing offices, as well as the works for the relocation of the kiosk located at the west sidewalk at the south end of the diversion has been completed. Moreover, the construction of water-supply networks, slabs for storm-water duct protection and the construction of manholes for the water-supply network and OLP valves have been completed. The works for the extension of the worksite occupation surface/ fencing, the construction of road-paving layers (base, sub-base), the construction of a temporary wall for OLP’s fencing, the construction of OLP balustrades and the relevant protection for OTE and PPC networks are in progress;








DIMOTIKO THEATRO Station: The works for the excavation and installation of a temporary retaining system (shotcrete – pre-stressed anchors)/ 1st excavation bottom (+10.00) have been completed, while the archaeological investigations for ancient wells and tanks, the preservation of the Project’s archaeological finds, and the excavation and installation of a temporary retaining system (shotcrete – pre-stressed anchors) for the 2nd excavation level in Aghiou Konstantinou Square are in progress. The works -in the framework of the archaeological excavations- for the removal of earth from the trench at the Ventilation Shaft are in progress;








The works for the detachment of archaeological finds (pebbled floor) for preservation purposes have been completed, while the works for the construction of temporary retaining piles in Deligianni Shaft are in progress;








Tunnel excavation works have been completed by 17%.










http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?id=383&la=2#here


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Great news about metro line 4. The first section to be constructed won't be limited to the 9 km from Galatsi to downtown, but it will also reach the eastern suburbs of Kesariani and Zografou.
Total: *11.9* km with *14* stations, serving *220,000* passengers daily.
The trains are going to be fully automatic and the platforms as long as those in the existing lines (i.e. 110 m.). Usually automatic trains are shorter!
If everything goes according to schedule (which I doubt), the first passengers are going to enjoy line 4 in *2022*.










http://www.ametro.gr/files/home/AM_Press_25.09.2014_map.jpg

And the future of line 4 (our grandchildren are probably going to ride the light blue section):










http://www.ametro.gr/files/maps/AM_Grammi_4_map_stages_Sept14.jpg

For more details in English:

http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?la=2&id=38&pl=1041&pk=283&ap=1036

Here is a detailed presentation in Greek, with a plan of each station drawn on a Google image:

http://www.ametro.gr/files/pdf/AM_Press_25.09.2014_presentation.pdf

Here are the 14 stations:

1. Alsos Veikou










2. Galatsi










3. Kypseli










4. Dikastiria










5. Alexandras










6. Exarhia










7. Akadimia (connection with line 2)










8. Kolonaki










9. Evangelismos (connection with line 3)










10. Kesariani










11. Near East










12. Ilisia










13. Zografou










14. Goudi










All images are from Attiko Metro's presentation, despite the different web site!


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

I heard Athens will by new tram fór extension to Pireus 😊 It´s right?How much tram Athens by?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kolerus said:


> I heard Athens will by new tram fór extension to Pireus 😊 It´s right?How much tram Athens by?


Yes, the new Piraeus tram extension is now under construction. Planned completion in 2017. Here is the tram map from urbanrail.net:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Great news about metro line 4. The first section to be constructed won't be limited to the 9 km from Galatsi to downtown, but it will also reach the eastern suburbs of Kesariani and Zografou.
> Total: *11.9* km with *14* stations, serving *220,000* passengers daily.
> The trains are going to be fully automatic and the platforms as long as those in the existing lines (i.e. 110 m.). Usually automatic trains are shorter!
> If everything goes according to schedule (which I doubt), the first passengers are going to enjoy line 4 in *2022*.
> ...


This line is the most needed, from Galatsi to city centre!
I go to Athína twice a year and I always stay in my friends flat in Galatsi.
:yes:
I hope they finish this line before 2022, please!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Port of Piraeus - Syntagma (Athens downtown)

A very nice video from a passenger of a tour bus:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Any news on Zefyri station?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

The new metro extension to Pireus... When will it be ready?
:?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

@dimlys1994, as far i know the station is more or less completed, i guess by the end of 2016 will be delivered.

@Bitxofo, 2017 for the tram and 2020 for the metro.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Piraeus metro - November 2016










http://www.ametro.gr/?page_id=4103&lang=en


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tender is announced for 25 new 36m tram cars. This tender is related with opening of new Piraeus tram extension:
http://www.athenstransport.com/2017/02/syrmoi-tram/


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Is it true that "fare gates" are being installed in Athens metro?
No more "honour system" anymore?
Did many people abuse it?
:?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

^^Yes, they already started the installation of the machines, from April i thing the system will be ready for use. In the following video you will see those little blue boxes (for tram-buses-trolley) and the gates (for metro).


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

This is why the gates are being installed:










It will be like Oyster in London.

Source: http://www.athenstransport.com/2017/02/ilektroniko-eisitirio-4/ (Greek only, sorry)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Euxaristw poly to you both!
:bowtie:

I love the name "ATH.ENACARD"!!


Ta leme in Athens, maybe in April!


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

https://youtu.be/W-P67tKeMW0
Testing services on Larrisa station


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

^^ also http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455457&page=29


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Here we have a cab view from the first electric train that left Athens station:






That cut&cover section is in the Municipality of Agioi Anargiroi. In the free space created above we can find bicycle tracks, playgrounds, etc. The problem is that some other towns where a rail line is scheduled to be constructed (e.g. Patras) are asking for the same thing, which increases the cost dramatically. 

Here you can find in real time the location of the trains on the Piraeus-Chalkida line:

http://www.trainose.gr/traingps/?l=2&lang=en

Here is the Airport-Kiato line:

http://www.trainose.gr/traingps/?l=0&lang=en


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...gins-for-athens-metro-line-4.html?channel=525

*Tendering begins for Athens metro Line 4*
Tuesday, April 18, 2017










_ATTIKO Metro published an invitation to tender on April 10 for contracts to build and equip the initial phase of Athens metro Line 4_

The 13km Section A will link Alsos Veikou with Goudi serving 14 new stations, including interchanges with existing lines at Panepistimio/Akademia and Evangelismos. Stations will be constructed at depths of between 20m and 34m below street level. Platforms will be up to 110m-long and all stations will be equipped with platform screen doors.

The project includes the construction of a 10km double-track tunnel, which will be built using TBMs, and an 840m-long single-track tunnel connecting the new line with lines 2 and 3

...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I did not realize these news in Athens yesterday...
I have been 8 day there!
:runaway:

I saw the new machines to validate tickets. They are not working yet. After Summer, maybe?
:sly:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

I think that yes, around summer.


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

PIRAEUS APRIL 2017

TRAMWAY EXPANSION WORKS AT PIRAEUS






METRO STATION WORKS

MANIATIKA STATION






PIRAEUS STATION





DIMOTIKO THEATRO TERMINAL STATION





*PREVIOUS UPDATES*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Pireotis said:


> PIRAEUS APRIL 2017
> 
> TRAMWAY EXPANSION WORKS AT PIRAEUS
> 
> ...


Thanks to Athena that they are now returning tram to the satellite township Piraeus also after 50 years.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...athens-metro-line-4-contract.html?channel=525

*Four consortia express interest in Athens metro Line 4 contract*
August 11, 2017










_ATHENS metro operator Attiko Metro announced on August 10 that four consortia have expressed an interest in bidding for a contract to build and equip the initial 13km section of Line 4_

The prospective bidders include:

GEK Terna, Vinci, and Siemens
J&P Avax, Ghella and Alstom
Aktor and Hitachi Rail Italy, and
FCC, Archirodon and Mytilineos.
A shortlist of potential contractors will be announced by the end of the year and construction is expected to begin in 2019

...


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi everyone! I’m Neil from Manchester now living in Athens! I love all this new stuff going on in Athens but just can’t work out where the new extensions are! Can anyone please show me a map of both extensions on the metro and the trams that would be great


----------



## BurnyB (Apr 19, 2019)

neil said:


> Hi everyone! I’m Neil from Manchester now living in Athens! I love all this new stuff going on in Athens but just can’t work out where the new extensions are! Can anyone please show me a map of both extensions on the metro and the trams that would be great



with OSM-Data:

http://www.öpnvkarte.de/#23.6344;37.9831;12


looking up the history of Extensions, this site should be adequate:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/gr/athens/athens.htm


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

BurnyB said:


> with OSM-Data:
> 
> http://www.öpnvkarte.de/#23.6344;37.9831;12
> 
> ...




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Source: https://www.ametro.gr/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/AM_Sxedio_Anaptiksis_Sept19-1_gr.pdf

Attiko Metro recently published a new version of the middle-term Metro plan, with Line 2 being proposed to reach Ano Liosia. The 8-line plan is still wishful thinking, not updated since January 2012.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## ArtNouveau (Jan 6, 2011)

So there will be two different stations called Ag. Nikolaos...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tramwayman said:


>


I don't understand.

The Urban Rail website says that the tramway stretch from Faliro to Akti Poseidonos is "delayed again and again", yet there's this video that you posted... 

:hmm:

Am I missing something?


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

437.001 said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> The Urban Rail website says that the tramway stretch from Faliro to Akti Poseidonos is "delayed again and again", yet there's this video that you posted...
> 
> ...


No! Tram has started "test rides" since February 2019.

The first was on 7.2.2019










Some during May. 

One of the few reaching the final station of Akti Posidonos







And now since 11.10.2019 everyday (apart from weeknds)

Karaiskaki Station 





From Evaggelistria Station to Platia Diligiani Station.







Last but not least, a quick look at all 12 new tram stations at Piraeus.


----------



## Urbanus (Jul 11, 2006)

Pireotis said:


> No! Tram has started "test rides" since February 2019.
> 
> The first was on 7.2.2019
> 
> ...


I just visited Piraeus.

The local capdriver said that the tram through Piraeus was postponed indefinite due to fail in the test runs. 
He said, and I only quote what he said, that Piraeus was unsuitable for trams, and they probably never would run, and the whole investment was a failure and money down the drain.

I presume he was exaggerating. But what is the status about the tram? And what is the facts about the story? What is right or wrong?

Is there any forecast for when the tram will run regular through Piraeus?


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Urbanus said:


> I just visited Piraeus.
> 
> The local capdriver said that the tram through Piraeus was postponed indefinite due to fail in the test runs.
> He said, and I only quote what he said, that Piraeus was unsuitable for trams, and they probably never would run, and the whole investment was a failure and money down the drain.
> ...


Typical cab drivers' bull*shit. It is the same world over, 70% of their chat is nonsense and ranting. Usually complaining about cyclist, pedestrians, public transport etc. Basically everything but themselves, the only "honest working folks" on the planet :lol:


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAWEX-fKtmWp1w4soevjAI6Ldmy0-zBnK


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Frequest test drives began. Regular tram routes end at Karaiskaki Station ,disembark all passengers and continue at Piraeus city center and embark again at SEF station. They try to be ready at XMAS as tram line works due to Phaleron bay reconstruction delay a lot.


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Furthermore in following links you can watch trolley and buses whose routes come from my city , Piraeus.

16 ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΕΝΤΗΣ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (AGIOS IOANIS RENTIS - PIREAS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52SuCaA2gUI

17 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (PIREAS- AGIOS GEORGIOS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puGFylK59LQ

20 ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΝΕΟ ΦΑΛΗΡΟ (DRAPETSONA - KASTELLA -NEO FALIRO)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62U3lyKQ3z0

Α1 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΒΟΥΛΑ (PIREAS - VOULA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBRI9rVu5n8

Β1 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΑΝΩ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑ (PIREAS - GLYFADA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKqhTVjkPBw

Χ80 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΗ - ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (PIREAS - AKROPOLI - SYNTAGMA EXPRESS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55PAHY1l5Qc

Χ96 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (PIREAS - AIRPORT EXPRESS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLjc8vxvLB8

040 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ (PIREAS - SYNTAGMA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbJwtMwIc_8

049 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ (PIREAS - OMONOIA SQUARE)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DKdKEk68qo

130 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΝΕΑ ΣΜΥΡΝΗ (PIREAS - NEA SMYRNI)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHZ-iA0JfEU

217 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ - ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΔΑΦΝΗ (PIREAS AGIOS DIMITRIOS- DAFNI METRO STATION)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Iqi_FTGLE

218 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΔΑΦΝΗ (PIREAS - DAFNI METRO STATION)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u0D-4T2aKk

229 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΑΓ. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ - ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΔΑΦΝΗ (PIREAS - AGIOS DIMITRIOS - DAFNI METRO STATION)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdwgq1PzzRg

300 ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗ - ΤΖΑΝΕΙΟ (PIREAS - TZANNEIO HOSPITAL)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jheA_PiNyEw

420 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΑΓΙΟΙ ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΙ (PIREAS- AGIOI ANARGIROI)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4omnYfMElU

703 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ(PIREAS-AGIOS ELEFTHERIOS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYfWklhvwHE

800 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΝΙΚΑΙΑ (PIREAS - NIKEA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bqGKXeTazM

803 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΔΑΣΟΣ (PIREAS - DASOS CHAIDARI)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws2gSUY6IuQ

809 ΣΧΙΣΤΟ-ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ- ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (SCHISTO-KORYDALLOS -PIREAS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QzsM1m0gdc

810 ΣΧΙΣΤΟ - ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (SCHSTO KORYDALLO PIREAS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nzutr4f5_0

814 ΣΧΙΣΤΟ - ΚΑΡΑΒΑΣ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (SCHISTO-KARAVAS-PIREAS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDBdQKImtD8

824 ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (NEAPOLI - AGIOS ANTONIOS PIREAS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGRBVBLzbKw

825 ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΤΟΝΙΟΣ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (NEAPOLI-AGIOS ANTONIOS - PIREAS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeFY5yEZ-GU

826 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΜΗΝΑΣ (PIREAS - AGIOS MINAS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob1tP8DAPtU

827 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - Γ'ΝΕΚΡΟΤΑΦΕΙΟ - ΑΣΠΡΑ ΧΩΜΑΤΑ (PIREAS 3RD CEMENTERY ASPRA CHOMATA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkjYJ7Yc5yI

828 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΑΣΠΡΑ ΧΩΜΑΤΑ (PIREAS - ASPRA CHOMATA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAsuSTvkJrM

830 ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (AGIA VARVARA - PIREAS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fetQbMkHLp4

831 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ (PIREAS - EGALEO)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF43F3UHoqo

832 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ - ΧΑΡΑΥΓΗ (PIREAS - EVGENIA - HARAVGI)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtJnRmT22os

833 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΧΑΡΑΥΓΗ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ (PIREAS - EVGENIA - HARAVGI)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUiq02vuh9Q

843 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΠΕΡΑΜΑ (PIREAS - PERAMA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH6fh_DE-oQ&t=12s

845 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ (PIREAS - ELEFSIS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgwCG3JPxyg

846 ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Α (NEAPOLI -PIREAS A)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrQFefCvxR8

847 ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Β (NEAPOLI PIREAS B)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijx-ZRYOcAw

859 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ (PIREAS - VASSILIADI DRYDOCKS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpdZI1OHp78

871 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ (PIREAS - ELEFSIS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnEFPRdHDlU

875 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΝΕΟΣ ΜΩΛΟΣ ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑΣ (PIREAS - DRAPETSONA REPAIR ZONE) DEFUNCT 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWW4TQk3ojg

904 ΠΛ.ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗ - ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΦΡΕΑΤΤΥΔΑ (PIREAS - FREATTYDA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il2R2HWbBfk

906 ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗ - ΚΑΛΛΙΠΟΛΗ (PIREAS-KALLIPOLI)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MyGYYBbQeo

909 ΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ ΝΙΚΑΙΑΣ - ΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΦΙΑ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ (NIKEA HOSPITAL - AGIA SOFIA - AGIOS VASILLIOS)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-PPaqSs0UA

915 ΛΟΦΟΣ ΒΩΚΟΥ - ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ (VOKOS HILL - PROFITIS ILIAS HILL)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyqnIHvQ77k


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

This is the stop where tram passengers are kicked out:


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Athens Subway and Streetcar (Greece)


The Athens subway in Greece was put into service in 1869. The network has 3 lines: 1 (green line), 2 (red line), 3 (blue line). All the lines are operated wi...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

Streetview photos from 2019 are available in Greece! And in them I still see old buses and trolleybuses. Have Athens any renewal plans? What about new Citadis tram and tram in Pireus? Still test runs?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

🔼🔼🔼
There's a plan to purchase new buses, however, the details about it are quite unclear - not only the fleet renewal project is already being delayed for several years, but also the exact amount of new vehicles isn't known yet. The previous government wanted to buy total 750 buses (450 for Athens and 350 for Thessaloniki), but the tender got cancelled. The last news is that there will be two tenders - the first one for diesel and gas buses is due to be announced in September, while the second for purchase of electric buses will follow later. Number of new buses _can exceed _a total of 1,000 vehicles, out of which 65% will be destined for Athens. (Check articles here or here).

On extension of tram line to Piraeus, there are still some works to be done (mainly in area of Faliro), which are expected to be completed by the end of July. Commercial service can be theoretically introduced in late summer of this year, if there is no unforeseen involvement. The first Citadis trams will be delivered in August.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

How would you rate Athen's public transport system on a 0-10 scale?


----------



## Michalhal (Nov 22, 2017)

^^^
Metro green and blue lines - 8, Metro red line - 4, Tram - 7, Bus&Trolley - 3.

Buses&Trolley are so overcrowded that u cant enter it somtimes (Some are empty).
Total mess in planing the network (lines, stops). It is very much to say about that
And it is terribly slow: about 12 - 15km/h.

Beside I like this city very much and plan to visit Athens.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like an extension of metro line 3, from the current western terminus at Aghia Marina to Nikaia, with two intermediate stations (Aghia Varvara, Korydallos), is about to open.
According to *www.urbanrail.net*.
July 07 2020, they say.


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

Official opening is scheduled for tomorrow. Some pictures of the new stations can be found here: 

ATHENS & PIRAEUS | Projects & Construction 



systema magicum said:


> View attachment 266951
> 
> *Athens Metro Line 3 Extension / Delivery of three new stations on Monday 6 of July 2020
> Project Description:*
> ...


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Michalhal said:


> Metro red line - 4


What is so negative regarding this line compared to the others ?


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Are there any plans to renew the trolleybus fleet ?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

^^ Unfortunately i dont know, other than that 3 very nice videos with full walkthrough of the new stations:

- Nikaia (Νίκαια)
_"Nice" in English_







- Agia Varvara (Αγία Βαρβάρα)
_"Saint Barbara" in English_







- Korydallos (Κορυδαλλός)
_"Lark" in English_


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> - Nikaia (Νίκεα)
> _"Nice" in English_


I have a doubt, I'm intrigued about it.

Is this Nikaia station named after the French Riviera city currently called Nice in English and French (and Nikaia in Greek), or after the city near the Sea of Marmara of the original same Greek name (but called Nicaea in English, and Nicée in French), and famous for the early Christian councils?


----------



## AlphaBravo (Jun 16, 2007)

437.001 said:


> I have a doubt, I'm intrigued about it.
> 
> Is this Nikaia station named after the French Riviera city currently called Nice in English and French (and Nikaia in Greek), or after the city near the Sea of Marmara of the original same Greek name (but called Nicaea in English, and Nicée in French), and famous for the early Christian councils?


My educated guess is that it is named after the city where the Nicaen councils were held (the first being in AD325). There are a quite few suburban names around Athens that are named after historically Greek cities from around the Aegean. Smyrna is another one in the North of Athens.The original city of Smyrna is in Turkey and is today's Izmir. Same with the original Nikaia called Iznik.

Generally in Greek you will find that names with a "K" when transliterated into Latin they were done so with the letter "C". Also the the greek "AI" transliterates to latin "AE". Therefore NKAIA in Greek becomes NICAEA in Latin.

With that in mind, it should be noted that NIKAIA means "victory" and there would have been many cities established in the ancient Greek world with the same name. The French city of NICE you mention happens to also be from that word NIKAIA as that city was first established/colonised by the ancient Greeks in the 4th century BC and given that name.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Poly oraia new stations!
Loving metro in Athína.
I will visit those new stations in September or October.
Euxaristw poly!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

437.001 said:


> I have a doubt, I'm intrigued about it.
> 
> Is this Nikaia station named after the French Riviera city currently called Nice in English and French (and Nikaia in Greek), or after the city near the Sea of Marmara of the original same Greek name (but called Nicaea in English, and Nicée in French), and famous for the early Christian councils?


I did little research about it, after the Greco - Turkish war of 1922 many Greek refugees from Minor Asia (today Turkey) came in Greece. The same happen in Nikaia too which her first name was Nea Kokkinia. In 1939 the local authorities decided to change the name and asked for proposals. The winning proposal (Nikaia) was the one of a local lawyer who his origin was from the historical area of Vithynia in Minor Asia, in Vithynia was located the city of Nikaia.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Also the words "Nice" (the French city) and "Nike" (the American athletic company) are the same words and both mean "Victory".


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

The new trams arrived in the jungle of Athens 😀






they are the Alstom Citadis X05


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

A nice view of the new trams from above and up close:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^In orange colour?
Gia ti??


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Few months ago there was an online voting where you could choose the colour of your choice. 1 of the Orange, Blue, Grey was the colours you could choose from.

The grey one was mediocre and i didnt like it, the blue i found it a bit dark and i didnt know how will be in reality, i voted for the orange which was more of safe bet. It reminds me the colour of the sun, the Greek summer, the Mediterranean.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

I recommend to read this article about the online voting: https://www.athenstransport.com/2019/01/psifoforia-tram/
In short, the public has chosen a blue livery for trams, but during the last day of voting, results got completely messed up and "magically" an orange color became the winner with unrealistically high number of votes.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

If i remember correctly it was the orange who was leading and then all of sudden the blue took the lead. From there and then i stopped following the voting.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I preferred blue, like Greek flag and Mediterranean sea.
Orange is like in many Italian cities...
I do not like orange for Greece. It is my humble opinion.
-_-


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Athens Metro awards Line 4 construction contract


Athens Metro has awarded a contract for the construction of the first phase of its 38.2km Line 4 metro project to a consortium of Avax, Alstom and Ghella.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Work for Line 4 of Athens Metro set to begin in May*


> Work for Line 4 of the Athens metro is slated to begin by May, when the first two construction sites at both ends of the route will be set up, in Galatsi and Katehaki.
> The construction sites are set to mark the beginning of a period of turmoil for the capital, expected to last for at least a decade. However, the line’s construction will usher in the most radical changes to the capital’s traffic map since the post-Olympic era, as it is expected to provide respite to some of the most densely populated areas of the Greek capital.
> Attiko Metro will sign the first of the two basic contracts for the construction of the new line with the ERETBO construction company. The contract concerns the laying of the groundwork where the 15 stations and the nine shafts of the line will be constructed.
> 
> Among the issues that could cause delays is the discovery of antiquities underground.











Work for Line 4 of Athens Metro set to begin in May | eKathimerini.com


Work for Line 4 of the Athens metro is slated to begin by May, when the first two construction sites at both ends of the route will be set up, in Galatsi and Katehaki.




www.ekathimerini.com






> The current Athens Metro Development Plan includes the Metro Line 4, Alsos Veikou – Evangelismos – Faros – Maroussi, together with its extensions (a) to Vyronas/Ano Ilioupoli and (b) to Petroupoli and the National Road. The U-shaped Line 4 consists of two radial legs to Galatsi and Maroussi, as well as of one central part that runs through the center of Athens, its total length is 38.2 km with 35 stations and it incorporates five discrete individual sections, namely sections A, B, C, D and E.
> 
> 
> *Section A: Alsos Veikou – Goudi (12.8km long, with 15 stations)*
> ...


*More info for the project here:*





Stations – ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ Α.Ε







www.ametro.gr





*The 15 Stations of Section A.
Alsos Veikou - Goudi 12.8 km long 

VEIKOU Station







*








*GALATSI Station*















*ELIKONOS Station*

















*KYPSELI Station*
















*DIKASTIRIA Station*
















*ALEXANDRAS Station*

















*EXARCHEIA Station*























*AKADIMIA Station*
















*KOLONAKI Station*
















*EVANGELISMOS Station*

















*KAISSARIANI Station* 
























*PANEPISTIMIOUPOLI Station* 
















*ILISSIA Station
















ZOGRAFOU Station* 
















*GOUDI station 























*





General description of Line 4 – ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ Α.Ε







www.ametro.gr


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Athina tram was once quite large, but all gone during notorious anti tram sixties. Here is a map of old network city centre area - 










And now, the entire city centre area is served by mostly metro, but tram has reintroduced now, although in city centre area, quite small routes, now mainly serves greater Athina.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I can´t wait to see Galatsi with metro!
How long yet?


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

I have made a schematic map of metro + tram + proastiakos
Hope you like it






Athens Metro Map : inat


inat mapmaking wayfinding architecture



www.inat.fr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Summer of 2022 the 3 metro stations of Piraeus "Maniatika", "Piraeus" and "Dimotiko Theatro" will be ready


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

*Greece , Athens tram 2021*


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*Under construction 30 km of lines & 36 new Metro stations in Athens and Thessaloniki *

(article in Greek) 









Υπό κατασκευή 30 χιλιόμετρα γραμμών & 36 νέοι σταθμοί Μετρό σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη


0 shares Share Tweet LinkedIn Το μεγαλύτερο πρόγραμμα έργων Μετρό όλων των εποχών εκτελεί πλέον το υπουργείο Υποδομών και η Αττικό Μετρό σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. Με την έναρξη των έργων για την νέα γραμμή 4 του Μετρό της Αθήνας, συνολικά σε κατασκευή βρίσκονται πλέον 36 σταθμοί και γραμμές...




ypodomes.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Piraeus tram extension will open in early November.

It will be a circular route. Here is Evangelistria station.


















Καραγιάννης: Στον Πειραιά σε ένα μήνα το τραμ -Πειραιάς-Αεροδρόμιο με μετρό, σε 50 λεπτά | INBOX


Σε ένα περίπου μήνα, στις αρχές Νοεμβρίου, το τραμ θα κινείται στον Πειραιά, ανακοίνωσε σήμερα ο υφυπουργός Υποδομών Γιώργος Καραγιάννης. Όπως ανέφερε ο υφυπουργός Υποδομών Γιώργος Καραγιάννης, το τραμ θα ξεκάνει από το Φάληρο και θα κάνει κυκλική διαδρομή εξυπηρετώντας όλο τον Πειραιά.




www.inboxnews.gr


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Any news regarding the placement of ticket gates in the 3 new metro stations (Agia Varvara, Korydallos and Nikaia)? These, if I am not mistaken, were to be placed after the opening of the stations, since some people did not bother changing the fare collection system on the new stations to keep up with the rest.....shouldn't these be placed at some point? A year has passed already.

Also, the same system is expected to exist in the new stations (Maniatika, Piraeus and Municipal Theatre), since their studies were made at the same time as the previous three, right?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I was there last week and those 3 stations continue without gates at the ticket machines...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Metro Line 4/ Section A- Alsos Veikou-Goudi
Project Progress October 2021
12.8 km and 15 stations
Budget: 1.2 billion euros* 





Line 4-Section A-Alsos Veikou-Goudi-Project Progress October 2021-Photos – ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ Α.Ε







www.ametro.gr





*Akadimia Station













































Dikastiria Station




































Kolonaki Station







*










*


















Katehaki TBM Shaft  












































*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

City Sightseeing Athens by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Tomorrow (finally!) starts operation with passengers on the new tram line to Piraeus (Aghia Triada):








ΣΤΑΣΥ | Σταθερές Συγκοινωνίες Μον. Α.Ε


Στην ιστοσελίδα της ΣΤΑΣΥ μπορείτε να βρείτε πληροφορίες για το Μετρό της Αθήνας και το Τραμ, δρομολόγια, τιμές εισιτηρίων, σχεδιασμό διαδρομής κ.ά.




www.stasy.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Alstom’s Citadis X05 trams enter passenger service in Athens*









Citadis Tramway for Athens: a high-tech tram for an iconic city

*25 new trams run between city centre and coast*
*Successful conclusion of tests totaling 15,000 km *



> *15 December 2021 *– Alstom’s latest generation of tram, the Citadis X05, has entered passenger service in Athens. Running on a line that extends from the centre of Athens to the city’s Aegean Sea coast, it is estimated that over 60,000 passengers will ride the Citadis trams every day.
> Prior to their entry into passenger service, the 25 trams successfully completed dynamic tests without passengers, totalling more than 15,000 kilometres on Athens’ urban network, ensuring safe and reliable operation once in service.
> “Despite the pandemic, we managed to deliver these trams on time, and we are very proud of that. Alstom has committed to improving passenger experience with comfortable and modern rolling stock, while increasing the capacity. Citadis X05 represents the latest evolution of a successful range of trams. During the recently concluded tests, Citadis X05 again proved its reliability and performance, while showing that its style and class suit Athens well,” said Stavros Vlachos, Managing Director Alstom Greece.











Alstom’s Citadis X05 trams enter passenger service in Athens


25 new trams run between city centre and coast




www.alstom.com


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Construction of the metro line 4 starts already or not?

Thank you and regards
Ghostpoet


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Ghostpoet said:


> Construction of the metro line 4 starts already or not?
> 
> Thank you and regards
> Ghostpoet


The precursor works has begun.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

The new Alstom trams in action (on the right of the screen)


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, are there any updates on purchasing new fleet of buses and trolleybuses?


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello all!
Some questions about the metro in Athens: 

Line 1 extensions from Kifisia to Agios Stefanos and from Piraeus to Amfiali are definitely abandoned, or are still planned?
what is the situation with the Line 2 extension Anthoupoli - Ano Liosia?
when the Line 3 extension Nikaia - Dimotiko Theatro would be opened?

Also, I made the list of Athens metro trainsets... There are some gaps and questions, so if somebody can take a look...
Line 1
8th generation (MAN / Siemens): 15 five car trains
10th generation (MAN / Siemens): 10 five car trains
11th generation (AdTranz): how many trains? 6 car per train?

Lines 2 and 3
1st generation (Siemens / Daimler Benz / Alstom): 28 three car units (operates as 6 car trains)
2nd generation (Rotem): 7 DC only 6 car trains
2nd generation (Rotem): 14 DC and AC 6 car trains
3rd generation (Hyundai Rotem / Siemens): 28 six car trains (all are delivered)?

Line 4
x generation (Alstom): 20 four car drivers trains

Thank you very much and regards
Ghostpoet


----------



## panosnst (Feb 21, 2021)

Ghostpoet said:


> Line 1 extensions from Kifisia to Agios Stefanos and from Piraeus to Amfiali are definitely abandoned, or are still planned?


not officially but there are around 45 stations (the first 4 phases of line 4, plus extensions of line 2 at both ends, and a new line 1 branch to the southeast) that are planned to be build prior to that extension.


Ghostpoet said:


> what is the situation with the Line 2 extension Anthoupoli - Ano Liosia?


They are planning to release the tender for the construction of the first 3 stations of the extension hopefully within 2022.


Ghostpoet said:


> when the Line 3 extension Nikaia - Dimotiko Theatro would be opened?


Most likely in august, perhaps september or october in the worst case scenario.


----------



## panosnst (Feb 21, 2021)

I am not the one who calls it that way but the metro company, why is it so hard to grasp that. You are the one who made a mistake but refuses to own up to it and for some reason continues the conversation. 
I live in the neighborhood and i know what is being build and where. There were literally engineers from the constructor that informed the residents in our apartment building about the project when they needed to inspect its stability as the tunnel will be right underneath. 
I literally showed you the maps that are on the webpage. The video you posted is general and not specific. The alsos veikou station depicted there is not even at the area you posted at the beginning. Plus elikonos and ilisia station locations are not exact either.
If you want to inform yourself here is the station, again from the website: 4S11AR419A101A (ametro.gr) 








Nowhere near you showed. If you are able of basic text comprehension you will figure it out. Just open google maps, take a look in street view and see if the locations match what you claim.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

panosnst said:


> I am not the one who calls it that way but the metro company, why is it so hard to grasp that. You are the one who made a mistake but refuses to own up to it and for some reason continues the conversation.
> I live in the neighborhood and i know what is being build and where. There were literally engineers from the constructor that informed the residents in our apartment building about the project when they needed to inspect its stability as the tunnel will be right underneath.
> I literally showed you the maps that are on the webpage. The video you posted is general and not specific. The alsos veikou station depicted there is not even at the area you posted at the beginning. Plus elikonos and ilisia station locations are not exact either.
> If you want to inform yourself here is the station, again from the website: 4S11AR419A101A (ametro.gr)
> ...


Not only you are rude and you don't respect my effort to help a foreign user but you insinst with your blueprints as if Skyscrapercity is the technical chamber of Greece. 

That is why I, as an ordinary citizen whose brother lives in Galatsi and I in an area above Galatsi, will repeat it to you, say it as you want, me and the vast majority of the ordinary people will call it Veikou station. 

Just like the photos above in my previous post about the "Katehaki station" and not the Katehaki shaft.


----------



## panosnst (Feb 21, 2021)

Ok first of all you are rude too, but anyway i apologize for that. The area you showed wont have a station that's what i want to say. The station will be at veikou&tralleon intersection, thats around 500m away. The area in the pictures you showed wont be a station but part of tunnel infrastructure. Trains wont stop there or anything. Its not a matter of what the station will be called but where it will be. Just because there is construction ongoing at a specific area, doesnt mean that a station will be built exactly there.
I also want to help the foreign users by pointing out where the stations will be and what exactly they are looking at.


----------



## panosnst (Feb 21, 2021)

Bitxofo said:


> Any photos, please?


Sorry im late @Bitxofo , but here are some todays photos from galatsi station


















Also linking a photo from elikonos station: 









And alsos Veikou station:


----------



## AlphaBravo (Jun 16, 2007)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Ok I found something:
> 
> Here is the map of Line 4 (it's the yellow line on the right of the green line)
> 
> ...


I am very impressed with the progress of the metro network in Athens. When I visited Athens in the 90s as a young thing - I found it awful to get around - with just line 1 between Kifisia and Pireaus available - the roads were so congested. What a difference there is today and more to come. 

Just one question with this map above - I understand that the first part of Line 4 (yellow line) between Alsos Veikou and Goudi is now under construction, but just north of Alsos Veikou, the next station planned is called New Ionia. I know this is not yet under construction but just questioning whether that is the final official name of that planned station or if its just a working name that will change once its all operational? I ask this as Line 1 (The Green line) already has a Nea Ionia station already in operation and it seems to be totally separate from the proposed Nea Ionia on line 4. They are too far apart to be an interchange so just wondering if its normal for two separate stations to have the same name?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Metro Line 3 Extension to Piraeus 
Piraeus
Maniatika, Piraeus and Dimotiko Theatro stations 
Under construction 
Developer: Attiko Metro S.A.
Construction update: 17/09/2022






































































*

*source:*








Λιμάνι - αεροδρόμιο σε 55 λεπτά: Παραδίδονται τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου οι τρεις σταθμοί του μετρό στον Πειραιά | LiFO


Η κίνηση στο μετρό αναμένεται να αυξηθεί κατά 132.000 πολίτες ημερησίως.




www.lifo.gr













Μετρό: Τελευταίες εργασίες στους σταθμούς Μανιάτικα, Πειραιάς και Δημοτικό Θέατρο - Πότε θα ολοκληρωθούν


Εντός Σεπτεμβρίου αναμένεται να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες στους τρεις νέους σταθμούς του μετρό στον Πειραιά, στις στάσεις «Μανιάτικα», «Πειραιάς» και




www.newsit.gr


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Póte anoíxete?

By the way, I have been in Galatsi and Athens 5 days and the works of line 4 were like very slow...
Gia ti?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Piraeus - Dimotiko Theatro


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

This is Piraeus station, shot from inside:







The downside of the new extension is that from now on, metro services to and from the airport will be every 36 minutes instead of 30 minutes.


----------



## JHPart (Jun 23, 2015)

A metro every 36 minutes is not frequent. Why they can't have higher frequencies?


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

JHPart said:


> A metro every 36 minutes is not frequent. Why they can't have higher frequencies?


I think it is between the Airport and Plakentias only, and Hellenic Train services also use the line.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

JHPart said:


> A metro every 36 minutes is not frequent. Why they can't have higher frequencies?


It's due to lack of rolling stock - there are just 7 trainsets that can operate all the way to the airport (where, in contrary to the rest of the metro network, an overhead catenary is used). Currently, 4 of the trainsets are needed for regular operation, while 2 are kept as reserve and the remainig one can undergo maintenance.

Of course they could have opted for better solution (keeping just one trainset as reserve, minimizing dwell time at the terminals or dividing the line into two sections with separate operation), but it seems that nobody from STASY really cares.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

This is Maniatika station, the less useful of the 3 stations to open in the next few days:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

JHPart said:


> A metro every 36 minutes is not frequent. Why they can't have higher frequencies?


^^And from Doukissis Plakentias to Airport, there is only one metro train every 30 minutes. 
I took it on September the 18th, and it was very crowded.
I think you need, at least, a metro train every 15 minutes, in direction to Airport.
(Here in my city, there is one every 7-8 minutes)

Buy more metro trains, please!!


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

*New stations on Line 3 open to the public later today*









Μετρό: Μέσα στον εντυπωσιακό μπλε σταθμό «Δημοτικό Θέατρο», από τους ωραιότερους στην Αττική -Κόκκινος ο «Περαιάς» - iefimerida.gr


Από τις δύο το μεσημέρι οι Πειραιώτες, οι εργαζόμενοι, οι επισκέπτες στην πόλη και οι τουρίστες από και προς το λιμάνι, θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να προσεγγίσουν ή να φύγουν από τον προορισμό τους με το Μετρό!




www.iefimerida.gr















*Maniatika station

















*



















*Piraeus station

















\



















Dimotiko theatro station




















































*


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

And some videos of the new stations taken by SSC member @Pireotis


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Here are 3 more videos of the new stations:

Dimotiko Theatro






Piraeus






Maniatika


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

It all looks very nice. I remember visit to Pireus a few years ago. Due to ongoing construction the whole area around railway station was a mess. Should come back and check it out


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

This is the latest map from the official Athens Metro site, showing lines in operation as well as future extensions, either under construction or planned.

https://www.ametro.gr/wp-content/up...υφάδα-Καλλιθέα-Βαρυμπόμπη_Sub-ΣΑ-A3-Eng-i.png


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

nastyathenian said:


> This is the latest map from the official Athens Metro site, showing lines in operation as well as future extensions, either under construction or planned.
> 
> https://www.ametro.gr/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/Metro1234_Πετρούπολη-Αχαρνές-Γλυφάδα-Καλλιθέα-Βαρυμπόμπη_Sub-ΣΑ-A3-Eng-i.png


Wouldn't it make more sense to build the branches of line 1 between KPISM and Thissío, and of line 4 between Evangelismós and Lykovritsi as a separate line 5, by linking them between Evangelismós and Thissío, or something similar?


----------

